# MS241C Discontinued 2+ years ago?!



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2019)

Really? That's what my dealer just told me after talking with his sales rep from Bryan Equipment, the area distributor. I guess if you want one, you'd better grab it now.


----------



## shadco (Feb 8, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Really? That's what my dealer just told me after talking with his sales rep from Bryan Equipment, the area distributor. I guess if you want one, you'd better grab it now.



That is interesting I bought one in December 2018 that was made in October 2018.

Maybe I should just polish it and put it on the shelf.

.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2019)

If true, I guess my MS251C may become more valuable (just kidding of course). I can't imagine that the 241C would have been discontinued. What are they replacing it with?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2019)

My dealers opinion was that it's to too close performance to the 251. Of course, a true chainsaw snob wouldn't have a 251


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 8, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> My dealers opinion was that it's to too close performance to the 251. Of course, a true chainsaw snob wouldn't have a 251


Too much $ imo, about $40-50 less than the 261


----------



## shadco (Feb 8, 2019)

stihlaficionado said:


> Too much $ imo, about $40-50 less than the 261




Hmm I paid 480 with 2 loops of PS chain 16 inch bar.

.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 8, 2019)

shadco said:


> Hmm I paid 480 with 2 loops of PS chain 16 inch bar.
> 
> .


I paid $503 for a new 261, 18"

241 is a niche saw. Of course Husky has lots of niche saws too

But if I had a choice between the 251 & the 241 I'd go with the pro saw


----------



## shadco (Feb 8, 2019)

stihlaficionado said:


> I paid $503 for a new 261, 18"
> 
> 241 is a niche saw. Of course Husky has lots of niche saws too
> 
> But if I had a choice between the 251 & the 241 I'd go with the pro saw




Sweet deal

and yes it is a niche saw, quite different than a 261 IMO.

.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 8, 2019)

Dealers here say no more available, they were discontinued due to being so close to the 261 both power and cost wise.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 8, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dealers here say no more available, they were discontinued due to being so close to the 261 both power and cost wise.


& there you have it


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 8, 2019)

stihlaficionado said:


> & there you have it



My cutting partner bought a new 241 about 2 years back, he went in looking for another just last week, that`s what the dealer told him while there. He really wants another and I believe he has found one.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> My dealers opinion was that it's to too close performance to the 251. Of course, a true chainsaw snob wouldn't have a 251


I agree. The only reason I have the 251C is because the original owner died suddenly of a heart attack and I picked it up for half the sticker price at the estate sale. His widow was broke. It has never been used.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 8, 2019)

The end of that models existence should have been when they made the first 026.


----------



## Oldhardwood (Feb 8, 2019)

I still can't get over it only having one bar stud. My local dealer still has a couple on the shelf .


----------



## computeruser (Feb 8, 2019)

This is sad. I don't get why the US market seems so averse to a light, pro-grade, high power/rpm 40cc saw. A real modern replacement for the 238sg/242xpg is pretty much the only saw type out there that interests me. The 241 with a 12" or 14" bar seemed like a great saw setup for a lot of real world saw purposes, especially if you sourced a heated one from Canada.

But then again, I also don't understand the compulsion to hang 20" bars on 50cc saws or to claim that a 70+cc saw is really a do-all saw - who honestly thinks it is best to prune their fruit trees with a 372?!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Interesting! I bought mine about two months ago or so. Dealer said nothing about it no longer being produced. Of course, I didn't ask him either.

I was more impressed with my 241 than I was with my 261.


----------



## ericm979 (Feb 8, 2019)

I had to special order mine. The dealer thought I was nuts for not getting the 261 even after I explained that the 241 with bar chain and fluids is going to be lighter than the 261, and that I already have a 362.
He's like "everyone just buys the 261 because it's bigger".


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 8, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> My cutting partner bought a new 241 about 2 years back, he went in looking for another just last week, that`s what the dealer told him while there. He really wants another and I believe he has found one.


Ryobi do one that looks about the same


----------



## champion221elite (Feb 8, 2019)

stihlaficionado said:


> I paid $503 for a new 261, 18"



Was that $503 for the regular 261 or the MTronic version 261 CM?


----------



## dancan (Feb 8, 2019)

KiwiBro said:


> Ryobi do one that looks about the same



Gallons and gallons through that one , not sure yet if it'll take the abuse .


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

ericm979 said:


> I had to special order mine. The dealer thought I was nuts for not getting the 261 even after I explained that the 241 with bar chain and fluids is going to be lighter than the 261, and that I already have a 362.
> He's like "everyone just buys the 261 because it's bigger".




You're gonna really love that 241. It's a great saw.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sad information... the 241-cm was easily best in its class, that damn 261 (which I gots 2 of) is such a good seller & with its upgraded typeII specs is to close to the 261 which sucks. Why don't they do a typeII 241cm(v3-MT) put a light clutch cover, unlimited coil & make it shed a pound so this saw makes sense in the modern pro-saw line up. They hardly come up for sale used cause no one wants to sell em.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 9, 2019)

champion221elite said:


> Was that $503 for the regular 261 or the MTronic version 261 CM?


Regular, but the M Tronic was the same price, zero difference .
I've owned the M Tronic 261 but I prefer the standard carb model. 

I've had several M Tronics & never had any issue with them. I've seen a few folks that have never had one restart them when warm & for some reason they always want to put it in the "choke" position


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 9, 2019)

40cc's , or 42, is a good size saw if you only got one and use it for a variety of tasks. And the 241 might be the best of the bunch.

But...if I could have two...what a concept, right?
I prefer a 35's size and weight for a small saw. And a 50's power without a substantial increase in weight over a 40.

And many of the guys that only care to have one saw probably aren't lookin to blow over a half g on a chainsaw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 9, 2019)

I'd say it's the price that holds it back, too bad because it's a hell of a saw for it's size.

If they priced it in the 400 range I think it might sell better.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I'd say it's the price that holds it back, too bad because it's a hell of a saw for it's size.
> 
> If they priced it in the 400 range I think it might sell better.




I did a little work and my 241 cost me $311.22 total.


----------



## michael j (Feb 9, 2019)

I was seriously thinking of a 241, but like my 261 so well I don’t need one. Maybe one of these days I’ll run it down to Brad and have him work his magic on it.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 9, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Really? That's what my dealer just told me after talking with his sales rep from Bryan Equipment, the area distributor. I guess if you want one, you'd better grab it now.



I was told this by a Stihl rep a few months ago. The 261 is just too close to it, and people tend to choose the 261.

With that said, we have spent the last two days cutting fire breaks for a neighbors log cabin (built in 1865). I had my 241 and my 261 there. After 8 hours, the weight difference became very noticable. I found my father in law using the 241 more than anything else. He put his 445 Husky back in the truck.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

just can’t beat a ported 241c in 14” and under timber ... one of my favorites for sure ! Quick cut-cut and sips the gas


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> just can’t beat a ported 241c in 14” and under timber ... one of my favorites for sure ! Quick cut-cut and sips the gas





I watched the video twice. I couldn't tell that it was ported. 

Do you put after-the-fact stickers on yours? That would lend more credence.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 9, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> Interesting! I bought mine about two months ago or so. Dealer said nothing about it no longer being produced. Of course, I didn't ask him either.
> 
> I was more impressed with my 241 than I was with my 261.


So was i


1Alpha1 said:


> I did a little work and my 241 cost me $311.22 total.


Get me 2?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Guys are you all sure these 241's are discontinued?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 9, 2019)

We only have what the dealers tell us, no more available.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 9, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> We only have what the dealers tell us, no more available.


Sounds like its time to find some before they all sell.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I watched the video twice. I couldn't tell that it was ported.
> 
> Do you put after-the-fact stickers on yours? That would lend more credence.


Just have a magnum sticker on it ! I put a smaller piston and cylinder in there for better fuel economy


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Just have a magnum sticker on it ! I put a smaller piston and cylinder in there for better fuel economy View attachment 714357




If you have a *MAGNUM* sticker on it, you're good to go.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> So was i
> 
> Get me 2?




You can do what I did. Find yourself a Stihl dealer that will discount the MSRP and then apply for a credit card that will give you cash back.

I've done this at least 4 or more times, and always come out feeling great. I love it when the banks give me *FREE *$$'s.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 9, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Sounds like its time to find some before they all sell.



They will likely go the route of the 200T, be worth more each month.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Crap......now you guys have me all worked up and thinking about buying another one.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> Crap......now you guys have me all worked up and thinking about buying another one.



I'll know Monday if they can Stihl be had.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> If you have a *MAGNUM* sticker on it, you're good to go.


I stocked up on MAGNUM stickers awhile back ... also have 2 nib 241c s ... just in case ... lol


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 10, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> My dealers opinion was that it's to too close performance to the 251. Of course, a true chainsaw snob wouldn't have a 251



I have a 251, and I wouldn't consider them that close. Both are rated at 3.1 hp,but the 241 revs quicker, and holds rpms better in the cut. Both are 1143 series saws, and you can use 251 parts to put the tooless chain adjuster on the 241.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 10, 2019)

I had a 241 ages ago & regret passing it on. I replaced it with a super light rear handle MS201 standard carb with 14" light B/C. The 201 is a great saw but its a compromised saw in a way, to be so light it forgoes some of the strengths a dedicated r/h saw like 241 has. The 241 while heavier did sooo much work on a tank of fuel, had a half decent air filter, semi decent bucking spike, and was just generally tougher which suited dealing Aussie hardwoods day in day out.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 10, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> They will likely go the route of the 200T, be worth more each month.


Yep..gonna run the gas out of mine and put it on the shelf on a blankie.


----------



## Franny K (Feb 10, 2019)

Their (Stihl USA) credibility is questionable with this model. At one point Brad asked members here to write to Stihl and ask that it be brought to this market. I did so and was told it would not.

It is only a 30mm stroke, no stuffed crank, and no separate venture for the air part of the charge, no plate between the case and the bar. Most likely an improved model is going to show up eventually. What are the sales numbers this compared to the rear handle 201?


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 10, 2019)

So now I have to buy a 241 before their all gone, a 572 and 462??? Great


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> You can do what I did. Find yourself a Stihl dealer that will discount the MSRP and then apply for a credit card that will give you cash back.
> 
> I've done this at least 4 or more times, and always come out feeling great. I love it when the banks give me *FREE *$$'s.


How much cash back?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 10, 2019)

There's something about the exhaust tone of my 241 that tells you right off, this is not a cheap saw. I've been around two-stroke dirt bikes all my life. I'm very familiar with 2-cycle exhaust noise. 

The 241 revs with authority, and is music to your ears. My 261 sounds good, but my 241 still sounds better. All I've done to both, is remove the spark-arrestor screens. No muffler mods.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> They will likely go the route of the 200T, be worth more each month.


Hmmm?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> There's something about the exhaust tone of my 241 that tells you right off, this is not a cheap saw. I've been around two-stroke dirt bikes all my life. I'm very familiar with 2-cycle exhaust noise.
> 
> The 241 revs with authority, and is music to your ears. My 261 sounds good, but my 241 still sounds better. All I've done to both, is remove the spark-arrestor screens. No muffler mods.


241 is a light saber compared to a clumsy 261! And that small chain rips and is super fast to sharpen!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

I hope you boys don't get me all stupid and I run out and buy a couple of these now


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 10, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> How much cash back?




I applied for a Bank of America card. The offer at that time, was $200.00 cash back on a purchase of $500.00 or more, within three months of receiving the card. I also earned points ($) totaling $6.00 and change just for making the purchase.

Go to Nerd Wallet and do a search for best credit card offers. Or....you can just do a general search for best credit card offers. You will get a list and you can decide which card is best for you. Don't make a decision too quickly. Check several different sites.

My BOA offer came to me in the mail. I get credit card offers all the time, as my credit score is very high. The banks do that for those with higher than average credit scores.

My BOA card also came with 12 months of 0% interest on balances due.

If you apply on-line and are approved, you will have a new card with 7-10 days or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 10, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I hope you boys don't get me all stupid and I run out and buy a couple of these now



If I remember correctly the prices rose for the 361 and the 200T as soon as they became scarce from the dealers, some old stock ones went for close to double what they were worth new during production.I can see that happening again to a certain extent, maybe not as high as the 200T`s went as they were mostly used by professional arborists.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 10, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I hope you boys don't get me all stupid and I run out and buy a couple of these now


Same here. I was saving for a 462 but 2-241's would last me all my sawin years.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Same here. I was saving for a 462 but 2-241's would last me all my sawin years.


Go for it! Two good saws are better than one good saw.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 10, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Go for it! Two good saws are better than one good saw.


I don't think the boss will notice 2 more.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I don't think the boss will notice 2 more.
> View attachment 714491
> View attachment 714492
> View attachment 714493
> View attachment 714494


Cool you sound like you want one or two? I'm thinking if they are to be discontinued to buy one or two myself? Guys whats the availability on these saws?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I don't think the boss will notice 2 more.
> View attachment 714491
> View attachment 714492
> View attachment 714493
> View attachment 714494


She might you would be surprised they dont miss a lot !


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Im going to call my dealer in New Hope PA tomorrow and see what they have.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 10, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> She might you would be surprised they dont miss a lot !



My wife hasn`t noticed since the count passed a hundred. Keeping them all the same colors help a lot.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Just looked on the Stihl official website and the 241 c is still listed on there?
https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 10, 2019)

I called two hardware stores that sell Stihl. Both did not have the 241 in stock and both said Stihl has discontinued them. 

One store said that I was about the 5th guy that's called about one.  Apparently, the word is out.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I called two hardware stores that sell Stihl. Both did not have the 241 in stock and both said Stihl has discontinued them.
> 
> One store said that I was about the 5th guy that's called about one.  Apparently, the word is out.


Well im still calling my Stihl shop and going to ask some questions tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 10, 2019)

Can't say I regret selling the 241 and buying the 261. Both are great, and the 241 certainly gets so much done on so little fuel. But the 261 (v2, monkeyed) is more capable meaning I don't reach for the 7900 as much any more. If anything, I think the next one might be a battery saw for occasional one-off use around the mill docking boards, etc. Or an echo top handle.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 10, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well im still calling my Stihl shop and going to ask some questions tomorrow.




Yeah......I'm calling my Stihl guy tomorrow. Haven't spoke to him yet. They are closed on Sundays.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

I would like to ask some of you guys that have an interest in this topic to call their dealers and report back so we can sort this out?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 11, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I would like to ask some of you guys that have an interest in this topic to call their dealers and report back so we can sort this out?


I'm calling mine today to see what he says/has in stock. i have another dealer less than 5 minutes away from me but i wouldn't buy used sprark plug from him.


----------



## DSW (Feb 11, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I remember correctly the prices rose for the 361 and the 200T as soon as they became scarce from the dealers, some old stock ones went for close to double what they were worth new during production.I can see that happening again to a certain extent, maybe not as high as the 200T`s went as t
> hey were mostly used by professional arborists.



Exactly. The 200t was a rocket compared to the old Echo's, original Stihl top handles, and all the mini macs and Poulans. There wasn't a lot of competition. In the same class or nearly the same class is the 261, 026, 346, 550, et....

So I don't see it being as extreme since there are a lot of other good options.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 11, 2019)

Something we had posted on chainsaw repair awhile back. Shows the soon to be NLA models. WSL bye bye


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Something we had posted on chainsaw repair awhile back. Shows the soon to be NLA models. WSL bye bye
> whats wsl stand for?
> 
> View attachment 714654


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 11, 2019)

@lone wolf . Just talked to my dealer and he hasn't heard anything on the 241 being discontinued. Told me he has 2 in stock.


----------



## shadco (Feb 11, 2019)

When shopping for mine in December 4 out of 5 area "dealers" didn't carry the 241, said they just don't sell.

The "Pro" saw shop said they sell a lot of them they had 5 in stock then.

.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> @lone wolf . Just talked to my dealer and he hasn't heard anything on the 241 being discontinued. Told me he has 2 in stock.


OK i got a call out to Ohio am waiting for reply. I will call one in New Hope PA also.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> @lone wolf . Just talked to my dealer and he hasn't heard anything on the 241 being discontinued. Told me he has 2 in stock.


You get a price?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 11, 2019)

no i didn't.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 11, 2019)

There's one at my local dealer. $539 with a 16" bar. Didn't ask about ordering more of them. The guy had enough trouble looking up a bar for me.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> There's one at my local dealer. $539 with a 16" bar. Didn't ask about ordering more of them. The guy had enough trouble looking up a bar for me.


Plus tax?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

My dealer has 1 in stock .


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 11, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Plus tax?



Yes, add 5.5%.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 11, 2019)

The specific distributor will be the one with the answer... I’m afraid to call lol.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 11, 2019)

My saw shop says they are still available for order.

I paid 450 for my last 2.


----------



## president (Feb 11, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dealers here say no more available, they were discontinued due to being so close to the 261 both power and cost wise.


Ya, like the 660,&650


----------



## Dph1256 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think wsl = while supplies last.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> My saw shop says they are still available for order.
> 
> I paid 450 for my last 2.


Thats the lowest price I have heard of yet.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 11, 2019)

Last two places I went in did not have the 241.

But the closest place to me had one on the shelf last time I went in there a couple of months ago for $519.
I got $185 in my 421. CAD must be in remission because I just can't seem to convince myself that it's a must have. And from what I saw on an old thread, it's not really a sub-10 pound saw.

Didn't remember the 241 being a large saw though. From what I remember it looked pretty nimble.

But the 261 I looked at today looked kinda big just sitting there.
My Echo 490 seems to be more compact.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Last two places I went in did not have the 241.
> 
> But the closest place to me had one on the shelf last time I went in there a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


That's right the 261 is blocky compared to a 241 .


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 11, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> That's right the 261 is blocky compared to a 241 .


That's what I thought.

They had a bunch of varieties of 180/181 too. And I was surprised how much smaller the plain Jane 180 was than the 181 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Jer75 (Feb 11, 2019)

Happened to stop by the dealer today, he had a 241 for $529. He said it's not being discontinued and assured me that he will sell the one on the shelf and order in another like he always does...

Also had a 462 at $1,109.00


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 11, 2019)

I called and asked to speak to my go to Stihl guy. I was told that he's not in and that he's attending to some family business and won't be back for about two weeks.


Jer75 said:


> Happened to stop by the dealer today, he had a 241 for $529. He said it's not being discontinued and assured me that he will sell the one on the shelf and order in another like he always does...
> 
> Also had a 462 at $1,109.00




Apparently, not all the dealers are getting the same memo.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 12, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> Happened to stop by the dealer today, he had a 241 for $529. He said it's not being discontinued and assured me that he will sell the one on the shelf and order in another like he always does...
> 
> Also had a 462 at $1,109.00


When i talked tomy dealer about the 241 i also inquired about the 462 price. he quoted me a price almost $150 less than yours. not sure on the exact specs on what he has.


----------



## Jer75 (Feb 12, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> When i talked tomy dealer about the 241 i also inquired about the 462 price. he quoted me a price almost $150 less than yours. not sure on the exact specs on what he has.



Yeah I was actually going by the sticker he had on both saws, I didn't actually talk to him about what he might take for them. But in the past he's been generally pretty close to sticker, although he did take over $100 off of an MS-441 I got from him a couple years ago. 

I thought it was funny that he had I think a 32" bar on it though. (He did say he'd put on whatever a guy wanted). But I would have thought that if you wanted to showcase the light weight of a saw you'd have went shorter.

I must say that even though he indicated the MS-241 was not discontinued, the post above showing the WSL notation seems to say it all...


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

The 241 is currently still showing in the 2019 dealer catalog, and has no special notes about anything.

Maybe I'm late with this information, but I had a friend of mine pull it up in the Stihl system.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> The 241 is currently still showing in the 2019 dealer catalog, and has no special notes about anything.


I really don't know what to believe at this point. Can Stihl be contacted and asked?


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I really don't know what to believe at this point. Can Stihl be contacted and asked?



The friend I asked, is a Stihl technical instructor. I'll also email Wayne Lemmond at VA Beach. Lone Wolf, I'll post his response here.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> The friend I asked, is a Stihl technical instructor. I'll also email Wayne Lemmond at VA Beach. Lone Wolf, I'll post his response here.


I just called Stihl USA's official number and the guy I talked to said it is true no longer being made! Well I'm in for at least one right now.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> That's right the 261 is blocky compared to a 241 .



They do??


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I just called Stihl USA's official number and the guy I talked to said it is true no longer being made! Well I'm in for at least one right now.



I'm glad I didnt trade mine off now.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> They do??
> View attachment 714947


Im not putting 261's down at all. A 241 I love for limbing and cutting small logs, the 261 shines in the bucking dept not limbing.


----------



## shadco (Feb 12, 2019)

Another point of view.




.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Well boys I just bought one, I called my dealer and they are holding it last one there!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

I hope I didn't start a whole chain of events and you guys are going to buy them all up!


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well boys I just bought one, I called my dealer and they are holding it last one there!



You wont regret it!

We have been cutting firebreaks for our neighbor with my 241 and 261. My father in law got ahold of my 241 the first day, and wouldnt give it back lol He did try using his Husqvarna 445 for a little while, then he told me that saw is for someone not in a hurry, and got my 241 back.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I just called Stihl USA's official number and the guy I talked to said it is true no longer being made! Well I'm in for at least one right now.



Well here is another confirmation.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well boys I just bought one, I called my dealer and they are holding it last one there!




You won't regret it one bit. It really is a very handy saw to have around.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> You won't regret it one bit. It really is a very handy saw to have around.


I have 2 already but what can I say I feel they will be in demand and hard to get,already hard to get a used one now even.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> Well here is another confirmation.
> 
> View attachment 714950


Yup we have confirmation


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I have 2 already but what can I say I feel they will be in demand and hard to get,already hard to get a used one now even.




I wasn't aware that you had one......umm......I mean two already. You're a saw hog!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I wasn't aware that you had one......umm......I mean two already. You're a saw hog!


Dont you know I am a Tree Service? I cut trees and firewood for a living.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Yup we have confirmation



Indeed, but it was not 2+ years ago. It was the end of 2018.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Dont you know I am a Tree Service? I cut trees and firewood for a living.




Yes, I am aware.


----------



## shadco (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Dont you know I am a Tree Service? I cut trees and firewood for a living.



Don't worry there are Stihl the Echo, er um Husky , or the shindawa version of the Husky 543 to take up the slack.

.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Am I the only spendthrift on here?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Am I the only spendthrift on here?




No.......that would be me! Betcha you're paying more than I did.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> No.......that would be me! Betcha you're paying more than I did.


Prob yes,but what can I do?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Prob yes,but what can I do?




Don't sweat it. Just be happy that you found another one to buy. It's all good!!


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Am I the only spendthrift on here?


No lol, but I’ve already got a 346, 550, a 543xp, dolmar 421 and a ms 241. I do tree work as well and the difference in a 40cc saw and 261 are huge when your running one all day... if I get another 241 it will delay my 572/462 purchase. But I’ll use the 241 every day... My guess is Stihl has another saw in the works to replace it, or I hope


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

pro94lt said:


> No lol, but I’ve already got a 346, 550, a 543xp, dolmar 421 and a ms 241. I do tree work as well and the difference in a 40cc saw and 261 are huge when your running one all day... if I get another 241 it will delay my 572/462 purchase. But I’ll use the 241 every day... My guess is Stihl has another saw in the works to replace it, or I hope


Get a 241 they are so light.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Prob yes,but what can I do?



My dealer still has 3 or 4. Could have got them for $400 if you took them PHO.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> My dealer still has 3 or 4. Could have got them for $400 if you took them PHO.


Good price from what I see around.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> My dealer still has 3 or 4. Could have got them for $400 if you took them PHO.


 Be 500 by the time you get a bar and chain and ship them


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

These are Brads pics of PHO weights I saved. 241 261 T2


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> These are Brads pics of PHO weights I saved. 241 261 T2
> 
> View attachment 715087
> View attachment 715088


Now add the respective bars and try again.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 12, 2019)

I have the 16” PS3 performance kit on mine so the weight difference will be about the same


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

Was going to say that too  No brainer T2 261


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2019)

I wouldn't put much faith in what most of your dealers say. It seems like they are often the last to know.


JeremiahJohnson said:


> These are Brads pics of PHO weights I saved. 241 261 T2
> 
> View attachment 715087
> View attachment 715088


But with B&C and full of fuel and oil, they are a full pound different. The difference is enough that I sold my 261 and kept my 241.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> I wouldn't put much faith in what most of your dealers say. It seems like they are often the last to know.
> 
> But with B&C and full of fuel and oil, they are a full pound different. The difference is enough that I sold my 261 and kept my 241.



Same bar chain set ups?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

FUEL CAPACITY 370 cc (12.5 oz.)
CHAIN OIL CAPACITY 207 cc (7.0 oz.) 

FUEL CAPACITY 500 cc (16.9 oz.)
CHAIN OIL CAPACITY 270 cc (9.13 oz.)


Little difference there.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 12, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Same bar chain set ups?


261 uses the d025 mount. 241 is a074 I think. Similar to a small mount husky. Considerably lighter


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

huskihl said:


> 261 uses the d033 mount. 241 is a041 I think. Similar to a small mount husky. Considerably lighter



No clue here why I am asking. Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> FUEL CAPACITY 370 cc (12.5 oz.)
> CHAIN OIL CAPACITY 207 cc (7.0 oz.)
> 
> FUEL CAPACITY 500 cc (16.9 oz.)
> ...


I had both and sold my 261 also!


----------



## huskihl (Feb 12, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> No clue here why I am asking. Thanks


The k095 bar is a good fit for the 241 by adding (or elongating, can't remember) the adjuster hole


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

Guy was running this set up on CR 261 T2 = Outfitted with the 16" 63PS b/c 261 Tuning Kit.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 12, 2019)

huskihl said:


> 261 uses the d033 mount. 241 is a041 I think. Similar to a small mount husky. Considerably lighter



I think that's D025 or 3003 in stihl speak for the 261.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

241 uses A041 really wow. Consider that the common small poulan mount.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 12, 2019)

Small Stihl mount is A074


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

I just got done weighing both my 261 and 241. Both were empty of fuel, but both had some bar oil in the tanks. Not sure just how much. The 261 has the OEM 20" b/c, and the 241, the OEM 16" b/c.

*261* = 15 lbs., 2 oz.

*241* = 12 lbs., 3.7 oz.

As much as I like my 241, my 261 ain't going nowhere.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

Now put that 16" picco set up folks are running on the 261 T2 and weigh  bet closes the gap compared to a 20" 325


----------



## Oldhardwood (Feb 12, 2019)

I really like my 261 cm a lot, I've never tried a 241 but this thread is making me want to try one now.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Small Stihl mount is A074



Was trying to read on that. Is that 3005?


----------



## full chizel (Feb 12, 2019)

Different strokes for different folks I suppose. You can’t run a 20” bar on the 241 but can run a 16” on the 261, therefore its more practical for some.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Now put that 16" picco set up folks are running on the 261 T2 and weigh  bet closes the gap compared to a 20" 325




I'm not picky enough about the chain / bar to use something other than what came on it.

Except on my 461-R. It has the Stihl Light-Weight guide bar on it. The bar may be light-weight, but it's price was anything but.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 12, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Was trying to read on that. Is that 3005?


Yes. The 261 is 3003/D025


----------



## huskihl (Feb 12, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I think that's D025 or 3003 in stihl speak for the 261.


Uhh. Yeah. Wth was I thinking. Thanks Ryan. I'll go fix it


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Oldhardwood said:


> I really like my 261 cm a lot, I've never tried a 241 but this thread is making me want to try one now.




When I bought mine, I was shocked at just how easy it was to fire up, compared to other saws I have owned. Light weight & nimble too.

No regrets what-so-ever with mine.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Be 500 by the time you get a bar and chain and ship them



$425 with a 14", $440 with a 16"


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Im not putting 261's down at all. A 241 I love for limbing and cutting small logs, the 261 shines in the bucking dept not limbing.



Agreed. I don't have a 241, but my 261 is not the limbing saw that my 026s are. And I equate the 241 size and power to a 026.

Maybe a bad comparison but just my two cents...


----------



## Del_ (Feb 13, 2019)

As much as I desire a 241 I will resist the urge. I have 3 good 026's. I am frugal like that.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 13, 2019)

Oldhardwood said:


> I really like my 261 cm a lot, I've never tried a 241 but this thread is making me want to try one now.


Better hurry. Every time some of the guys from here(AS) come over to cut they all say they want a 241 after running mine.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 13, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Better hurry. Every time some of the guys from here(AS) come over to cut they all say they want a 241 after running mine.



My father in law threw down his 445 Husqvarna and wont give up my 241 lol


----------



## AgTech4020 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just checked and we have five MS241 saws left between our nine locations. I’m pretty sure one of them is coming home with me. I had my heart set on a 261 arctic. After looking at the specs and reading the comments here I’m thinking the MS241 will be a better replacement for my MS210. I have to admit after getting my MS362C I love the M Tronic’s. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Del_ said:


> As much as I desire a 241 I will resist the urge. I have 3 good 026's. I am frugal like that.


Have you tried one?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm telling you, you won't like it!


----------



## CR888 (Feb 13, 2019)

This is where specs on a piece of paper are stupid. To many new customers looking at an entry level pro saw stand in the dealership & think sheez fa a little bit more $ I can have a lot more saw, & buy a 261. When really they'd be better off buying a 241 & complimenting it with a 362/461/661 for bigger wood. If ya sitting on the fence about buying one, just do it, this best in class saw will come highly desirable when there all sold.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2019)

Bryan Equipment found one available somewhere in Indiana, but I'm not sure where. $549


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

CR888 said:


> This is where specs on a piece of paper are stupid. To many new customers looking at an entry level pro saw stand in the dealership & think sheez fa a little bit more $ I can have a lot more saw, & buy a 261. When really they'd be better off buying a 241 & complimenting it with a 362/461/661 for bigger wood. If ya sitting on the fence about buying one, just do it, this best in class saw will come highly desirable when there all sold.


I ordered mine yesterday now to go get it.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 13, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> I just checked and we have five MS241 saws left between our nine locations. I’m pretty sure one of them is coming home with me. I had my heart set on a 261 arctic. After looking at the specs and reading the comments here I’m thinking the MS241 will be a better replacement for my MS210. I have to admit after getting my MS362C I love the M Tronic’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What stores are you at.
It's better than the 210 by a long shot. The ms201(2.41hp and 8.6lbs) has more power than a 210 (2hp and same weight as the ms250), the 241 is 3.1 hp and 9.9 lbs, and the ms250 is 10.1 lbs and 3hp.
A 261 arctic would be sweet though, but with the money saved you could make all your saws have heated handles lol.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 13, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> I'm telling you, you won't like it!



They really suck don't they Brad.
I'm not letting my 346's go just yet though .


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> They really suck don't they Brad.
> I'm not letting my 346's go just yet though .


I kept my 346 as well. However, this saw does most of the work the 346 did before.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 13, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> I kept my 346 as well. However, this saw does most of the work the 346 did before.


Not only did I keep mine, but I grabbed a couple more, looks like I need to get another 241 too.
346's for firewood duty, the mtronic/autotunes for work in the 50 and under classes. With all the little features like the captured bar nuts, return to run master switch, and the fuel economy your real average time per cut is really maximized. I say the difference in cut times when you add all those things into the equation is similar to the next class up saw with a little less weight, but thats only in smaller wood, wood over 10-12" can be a game changer. I like the handling/feel of the 346 much better, but the 241 is so much lighter with a 14" it gets a lot of use on wood under 10 and even larger if there's only a few more cuts to be made.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm tempted to buy a late-90's 024AV.
But I don't know if it's better in any way than the 421 I already have, or the Echo 400 that I sold.


----------



## ericm979 (Feb 13, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> I just checked and we have five MS241 saws left between our nine locations. I’m pretty sure one of them is coming home with me. I had my heart set on a 261 arctic. After looking at the specs and reading the comments here I’m thinking the MS241 will be a better replacement for my MS210. I have to admit after getting my MS362C I love the M Tronic’s.



An MS261 would be pretty close to the MS362. My 241 cuts a little faster than my 025 with .325 chain. It should cut noticeably faster than the 210 while weighing a little less.


----------



## DSW (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't see the point in talking about weight with fuel and bar oil. If 2 saws weigh exactly the same and one holds more of course it's gonnna weigh more.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 13, 2019)

DSW said:


> I don't see the point in talking about weight with fuel and bar oil. If 2 saws weigh exactly the same and one holds more of course it's gonnna weigh more.


Yeah, and the 241 is claimed to be 9.9 pounds. But someone here showed that it is actually 10 pounds 10 ounces?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

DSW said:


> I don't see the point in talking about weight with fuel and bar oil. If 2 saws weigh exactly the same and one holds more of course it's gonnna weigh more.


I can see weighing them just the way the go to work and then running them side by side to get a feel for both . I really like the 241 is light fast and the chain is super fast to sharpen.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just got done weighing both my 261 and 241. Both were empty of fuel, but both had some bar oil in the tanks. Not sure just how much. The 261 has the OEM 20" b/c, and the 241, the OEM 16" b/c.

*261* = 15 lbs., 2 oz.

*241* = 12 lbs., 3.7 oz.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Yeah, and the 241 is claimed to be 9.9 pounds. But someone here showed that it is actually 10 pounds 10 ounces?


If any of you ain't happy with those heavy 241's I buy them hows that?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I just got done weighing both my 261 and 241. Both were empty of fuel, but both had some bar oil in the tanks. Not sure just how much. The 261 has the OEM 20" b/c, and the 241, the OEM 16" b/c.
> 
> *261* = 15 lbs., 2 oz.
> 
> *241* = 12 lbs., 3.7 oz.


Thanks.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> If any of you ain't happy with those heavy 241's I buy them hows that?


I'm not saying I wouldn't be happy with one. And I don't know for sure the details of the saw weighed and the scale that it was weighed on. But it looks about 11+ ounces heavier than advertised if those pictures mean anything.

If I could make a hundred or two I'd gladly look around for one for you though.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have an electronic scale that I use for shipping. It's every bit as accurate as the USPS scales. I like to know the weight of the parcel I'm shipping, before I go to the post office. If there's a discrepancy, I know about it. 

My scale is good up to 68 lbs.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> I'm not saying I wouldn't be happy with one. And I don't know for sure the details of the saw weighed and the scale that it was weighed on. But it looks about 11+ ounces heavier than advertised if those pictures mean anything.
> 
> If I could make a hundred or two I'd gladly look around for one for you though.


Well start looking for busted 200T's then.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well start looking for busted 200T's then.


I've been looking for them!

Someone must be buying them all up and hoarding them...


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> I called my dealer to see what they have left. The fella I used to buy from has been fired, and the cheapest I can get them now is $450. They only have 7 left.



$450.00 is a pretty good price, if you're not getting any perks.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Have you tried one?



I haven't tried one but I know I'd like it.

I'm going to stop in the local and see if they have one.

I'd be going the 63ps route if I do.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Del_ said:


> I haven't tried one but I know I'd like it.
> 
> I'm going to stop in the local and see if they have one.
> 
> I'd be going the 63ps route if I do.


That's the hot set up on the chain alright a 16 in bar is all you want on that saw.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> I actually prefer mine with the Oregon Speedcut Nano. That 325 LoPro 43 gauge hauls a$$.
> 
> But for the record, mine cuts fantastic with a 18" 325/063


Can you do a video of the 3/8 picco V your brand for us this is the first I heard of it?


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Can you do a video of the 3/8 picco V your brand for us this is the first I heard of it?



I'm not sure if Oregon is even selling it yet. I'm in their field test. I'm assuming since the specs on their new chain are .325, 43 gauge, and the chain I was sent to test is the same measurments, that's what I have. 

I really just said that being funny. I tried it on my 241, and it was very very fast (it's a 12" bar, so naturally it would be quick), but they wanted it tested on a 180, so that's what I've been doing.

Anyway, that "system" is designed for lower HP saws and pole saws.

https://www.oregonproducts.com/en/speedcut™-saw-chain,-12"/p/80txl051g


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> I called my dealer to see what they have left. The fella I used to buy from has been fired, and the cheapest I can get them now is $450. They only have 7 left.


With Bars and chains or PHO?


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 13, 2019)

Full of fluids, 55dl Stihl Picco bar&chain


----------



## Del_ (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> That's the hot set up on the chain alright a 16 in bar is all you want on that saw.



They had one in stock. They don't have any more but say they can order one. I bet they can't.

16" bar, 63PS chain. $500. plus tax.

You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Del_ said:


> They had one in stock. They don't have any more but say they can order one. I bet they can't.
> 
> 16" bar, 63PS chain. $500. plus tax.
> 
> ...




Well look at you! I think I know how you feel. Congrats and safe sawing............

You won't have any buyer's remorse.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Del_ said:


> They had one in stock. They don't have any more but say they can order one. I bet they can't.
> 
> 16" bar, 63PS chain. $500. plus tax.
> 
> ...


Nice man


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 13, 2019)

Del_ said:


> They had one in stock. They don't have any more but say they can order one. I bet they can't.
> 
> 16" bar, 63PS chain. $500. plus tax.
> 
> ...


. Perfect match to go with your 026's.
241 and 026 are what I usually take to the woods unless i have big logs to cut. I think mine woke up around 7-8 tanks.


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 13, 2019)

So they were $440 w/16” til the dude got fired, and now are $450 or are they $500?



Overkill338 said:


> I called my dealer to see what they have left. The fella I used to buy from has been fired, and the cheapest I can get them now is $450. They only have 7 left.


----------



## ferris076 (Feb 13, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Yeah, and the 241 is claimed to be 9.9 pounds. But someone here showed that it is actually 10 pounds 10 ounces?


Maybe the old version of the 241.
They change them some years ago 
3 hp—>3,1 hp
4,8kg —>4,5 kg


----------



## DSW (Feb 13, 2019)

Called my local dealer, doesn't have any but says he can get one, which probably isn't true. Full retail price.

Told him I have to figure out exactly how many ounces lighter it is first.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

DSW said:


> Called my local dealer, doesn't have any but says he can get one, which probably isn't true. Full retail price.
> 
> Told him I have to figure out exactly how many ounces lighter it is first.




How many ounces lighter than what?


----------



## DSW (Feb 13, 2019)

A 261 with half a tank and a 20 inch bar, silly.


----------



## NCPT (Feb 13, 2019)

I just sold a brand new/never used 241 with a 2014 build date. Side by side with my 550, the 550 is more compact....550 has more powa too.



I really wanted to keep the 241 but didnt see myself using it over the 550 since they're so close in size. Now I'm wondering if I screwed up, never even used it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 13, 2019)

Stihl may be changing designs regularly to keep ahead of the Chinese cloners...


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

DSW said:


> Called my local dealer, doesn't have any but says he can get one, which probably isn't true. Full retail price.
> 
> Told him I have to figure out exactly how many ounces lighter it is first.


I'm telling you its a lot lighter and more maneuverable! You don't need a scale run them side by side! One is fantastic for limbing the other is better for blocking


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

DSW said:


> A 261 with half a tank and a 20 inch bar, silly.




Oh well......that's where I was getting confused. I thought you were talking about 3/4 of a tank of gas.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> Oh well......that's where I was getting confused. I thought you were talking about 3/4 of a tank of gas.


Unreal!!!!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

NCPT said:


> I just sold a brand new/never used 241 with a 2014 build date. Side by side with my 550, the 550 is more compact....550 has more powa too.
> View attachment 715215
> 
> 
> I really wanted to keep the 241 but didnt see myself using it over the 550 since they're so close in size. Now I'm wondering if I screwed up, never even used it.




Yeah okay......but it's Stihl a Husky.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Unreal!!!!




How are you and that nice new Dodge getting along?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

NCPT said:


> I just sold a brand new/never used 241 with a 2014 build date. Side by side with my 550, the 550 is more compact....550 has more powa too.
> View attachment 715215
> 
> 
> I really wanted to keep the 241 but didnt see myself using it over the 550 since they're so close in size. Now I'm wondering if I screwed up, never even used it.




What'd you do? Buy it to flip it and make some money?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> How are you and that nice new Dodge getting along?


OK so far man it has a lot of pulling power.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> OK so far man it has a lot of pulling power.




Yes, I'm quite sure. I test drove a new one over a year or so ago. I wasn't pulling anything though. Just my seat-of-the-pants impression, it was a real go-getter. 

I wish I could justify buying a diesel, but I can't.


----------



## NCPT (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> Yeah okay......but it's Stihl a Husky.


I know lol. I like them both though.


----------



## NCPT (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> What'd you do? Buy it to flip it and make some money?


Found it on my local CL then someone was interested in buying it. I didnt make anything on it, he wanted it for his son one day. I figured I could get another one no problem, I may have been wrong.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

NCPT said:


> Found it on my local CL then someone was interested in buying it. I didnt make anything on it, he wanted it for his son one day. I figured I could get another one no problem, I may have been wrong.




I gotta say, it's a very impressive saw, and I don't say that all that often about chainsaws.

Shortly after I bought mine, my neighbor asked me about it. I helped him get one close to what I paid for mine. Come to think of it, he still owes me a beer.


----------



## DSW (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I'm telling you its a lot lighter and more maneuverable! You don't need a scale run them side by side! One is fantastic for limbing the other is better for blocking



I'll take your word for it. I don't really need a rear handle saw to ever be lighter than an 026. 

A top handle on the other hand.... that Echo CS2511 has my full attention.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 13, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> My dealers opinion was that it's to too close performance to the 251. Of course, a true chainsaw snob wouldn't have a 251


Wow!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Wow!!!


Well it makes sense in a stupid way we all know people are cheap!


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 13, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Not only did I keep mine, but I grabbed a couple more, looks like I need to get another 241 too.
> 346's for firewood duty, the mtronic/autotunes for work in the 50 and under classes. With all the little features like the captured bar nuts, return to run master switch, and the fuel economy your real average time per cut is really maximized. I say the difference in cut times when you add all those things into the equation is similar to the next class up saw with a little less weight, but thats only in smaller wood, wood over 10-12" can be a game changer. I like the handling/feel of the 346 much better, but the 241 is so much lighter with a 14" it gets a lot of use on wood under 10 and even larger if there's only a few more cuts to be made.



I'd like to hear your comments about my MS200 rear handle after running it! Or maybe you already have one? They are really fun!


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 13, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> I'd like to hear your comments about my MS200 rear handle after running it! Or maybe you already have one? They are really fun!


Stayner I'm sorry, but I don't remember running yours(if you remind me where we were I may ), but I've owned them, ran others as well as ported ones and still have a few 200t's and I like them just fine. I think the 201 mtronic is a great runner and has no problem keeping up with the 200 with similar mods although I've never ran a ported 201 so I'm unsure on that. 
The 241 is a great saw for it's intended purpose, as are the 200/201's.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I gotta say, it's a very impressive saw, and I don't say that all that often about chainsaws.


Maybe try a husky.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 14, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Maybe try a husky.


Only at GTG's.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 14, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Only at GTG's.


Don't forget the hoodie lol.


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 14, 2019)

......


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> The way I understood him, you have to buy all 7 to get them for less than $500. My hookup that got fired would ship them, @rumatt got his 241 sent to New York that way. Matt only paid $425 though.


PHO or what?


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 14, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Wow!!!



I have both a 251 and a 241. Both are rated at 3.1 hp, but close, they are not. 241 has better response, cuts farther on a tank, and pulls the 18" 325/063 setup better. Even though the 251 comes with an 18".


----------



## Overkill338 (Feb 14, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> PHO or what?



He didnt specify. He is supposed to call me back today and I will ask.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 14, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Stayner I'm sorry, but I don't remember running yours(if you remind me where we were I may ), but I've owned them, ran others as well as ported ones and still have a few 200t's and I like them just fine. I think the 201 mtronic is a great runner and has no problem keeping up with the 200 with similar mods although I've never ran a ported 201 so I'm unsure on that.
> The 241 is a great saw for it's intended purpose, as are the 200/201's.



I think we were both at "Geniusfest" about 3 yrs ago. I don't remember you running it, either. I was just wondering if you had ever owned & run an MS200 rear handled version. Both my MS200 & MS 201 are the rear handled variety. The 201 is not ported. It has been MM'd & had a timing advance, & it is a little stronger than the 200 which, in itself, is a screamer! I just think they are both great fun to run. Despite the above comments, I'm probably going to pull the trigger on a 241 just because! 
Keep your head up & your chaps & hard hat on!!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 14, 2019)

I know I bought my MS-241-C because of the reviews and comments posted on this forum. I had no desire to buy another saw......until the 241 comments. 

I can't recall any other saw on this forum selling so well because of the good reviews and comments made by members on this forum.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I know I bought my MS-241-C because of the reviews and comments posted on this forum. I had no desire to buy another saw......until the 241 comments.
> 
> I can't recall any other saw on this forum selling so well because of the good reviews and comments made by members on this forum.


Well there was the 346 Husky and the Dolmar 7900 guess which one I kept?


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 14, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well there was the 346 Husky and the Dolmar 7900 guess which one I kept?



Must have been the 346!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> Must have been the 346!


Nope I sold that and now have three 241'S.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 14, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Nope I sold that and now have three 241'S.



Hmmm! Fooled me. I have a Snellerized 261 in addition to the above mentioned 200 & 201, & I would not sell the 261. If I had to sell one of my saws to make room for the expected 241, it would likely be the 200. It would, however, be a tough decision!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> Hmmm! Fooled me. I have a Snellerized 261 in addition to the above mentioned 200 & 201, & I would not sell the 261. If I had to sell one of my saws to make room for the expected 241, it would likely be the 200. It would, however, be a tough decision!


The 7900 is a nice smooth saw.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 14, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well there was the 346 Husky and the Dolmar 7900 guess which one I kept?




I don't know enough about Husky's or Dolmar's to know what is good or what isn't. 

As an adult, I've only owned Stihl's.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 14, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> I think we were both at "Geniusfest" about 3 yrs ago. I don't remember you running it, either. I was just wondering if you had ever owned & run an MS200 rear handled version. Both my MS200 & MS 201 are the rear handled variety. The 201 is not ported. It has been MM'd & had a timing advance, & it is a little stronger than the 200 which, in itself, is a screamer! I just think they are both great fun to run. Despite the above comments, I'm probably going to pull the trigger on a 241 just because!
> Keep your head up & your chaps & hard hat on!!


I was there, don't think I ran it there, I had one of my own at that point, I like them. I think they have a place in my arsenal(just no rear handle versions of the 200 now only 2 of the 201's) just as the 241 and the 550 do when when working.
I hope your not saying my comments would cause you not to buy a 241(you said despite the above comments), I prefer huskys and I've had a few f them and I will probably buy more in the future, great saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 14, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> The 7900 is a nice smooth saw.


I agree, the 441 is the only 70cc stihl I've ran as smooth, and it won't keep up.
But get rid of the 346 . For work I'd want the 545/550 over the 346 and that's what I use along with the 201 rear handle and the 241, all are great saws.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 14, 2019)

But the 7900 had a safety recall.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 15, 2019)

I was in the big city today and thought i would stop by the Stihl dealer and see what they had.
2X 241's sitting there looking pretty with a price tag of 749.99 Canadien dollars plus GST which is 5%
The sales kid offered a 1 day only price of $700.00 plus GST...
Who wants them?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2019)

KiwiBro said:


> But the 7900 had a safety recall.


What was that?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2019)

I get to use my 241 tomorrow!


----------



## Scandy14 (Feb 15, 2019)

I really like my 241C. Light and nimble. Powerful too, and only on the second tank!

Cant wait until she breaks in!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2019)

Scandy14 said:


> I really like my 241C. Light and nimble. Powerful too, and only on the second tank!
> 
> Cant wait until she breaks in!


It will cut a bit faster after break in yes.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 15, 2019)

Scandy14 said:


> I really like my 241C. Light and nimble. Powerful too, and only on the second tank!
> 
> Cant wait until she breaks in!



Ditto for me. Second tank.

I've been cutting small weed trees of 4 inch diameter or less so I can't comment on power yet.

Non ethanol 90 octane fuel, Mobil MX2t 40/1 and Tractor Supply bar oil.

This is my first time running 63PS chain and I'm liking it. 

Is 63PS being square ground? If the square file fits and I'll be converting it over to 63PSL if there is such a thing.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 15, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> The 7900 is a nice smooth saw.


I agree. I've run the 7900, & it is super smooth.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 15, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Ditto for me. Second tank.
> 
> I've been cutting small weed trees of 4 inch diameter or less so I can't comment on power yet.
> 
> ...


I have seen videos of a few guys from here that have square filed it


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 15, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> What was that?


There was a lighter duty flywheel on some of the 6400/7900. I guess some came apart, not something I know of anyone having a problem with though.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 15, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I have seen videos of a few guys from here that have square filed it


I've got one here.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 15, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I was there, don't think I ran it there, I had one of my own at that point, I like them. I think they have a place in my arsenal(just no rear handle versions of the 200 now only 2 of the 201's) just as the 241 and the 550 do when when working.
> I hope your not saying my comments would cause you not to buy a 241(you said despite the above comments), I prefer huskys and I've had a few f them and I will probably buy more in the future, great saws.


 
Sorry about the confusion, Brett. The "despite the above comments" was in reference to my own comments. I was kind of kicking myself in the butt for even thinking about buying a saw in the range between the 200-201 & the 261. It really doesn't make sense, but I've simply made up an excuse to get one. That's why I ended with, "Just Because"!


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 15, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> Sorry about the confusion, Brett. The "despite the above comments" was in reference to my own comments. I was kind of kicking myself in the butt for even thinking about buying a saw in the range between the 200-201 & the 261. It really doesn't make sense, but I've simply made up an excuse to get one. That's why I ended with, "Just Because"!


No problem, just didn't want anyone think I was bad mouthing the 241, even though I've been know to talk trash to stihlheads .
I do try to do the best I can not to be biased when giving advise on saws even though I do have my personal preferences that doesn't always make it the best choice for others.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 15, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> What was that?


Something about the chain brake. Was for that whole 64 73 79 platform. My 7900 has been wonderful for years so im not bovverred by the recall. Was being sarcastic in my last post.

Only two changes I've ever considered-more bar oil flow, carb tweak. That said it's the most temperamental saw to keep well tuned I have owned. But that's only about 6 different saw models so not really a big enough sample size to be fair.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 15, 2019)

KiwiBro said:


> Something about the chain brake. Was for that whole 64 73 79 platform. My 7900 has been wonderful for years so im not bovverred by the recall. Was being sarcastic in my last post.
> 
> Only two changes I've ever considered-more bar oil flow, carb tweak. That said it's the most temperamental saw to keep well tuned I have owned. But that's only about 6 different saw models so not really a big enough sample size to be fair.


There is an oiler mod you can do on them. I haven't found it to be needed running up to a 32 here, but in your hardwoods I could see where that could be an issue.
I've only had one tuning problem on a 79.. and the was on a custom carb that was set up for high altitudes.
Real easy to tune for me both ported and stock, almost as easy as my 241's have been .


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 15, 2019)

That mod would be done but like you i max out at 32” on the 7900 but if i didnt havr the 395 id be asking more of dolly.

There was one day I tuned it three times. No altitude change, but weather changes. Best it has ever run was that day when the fog was so thick had about 4' visibility. It rolled in, tune changed, retuned it and it ran so strong it was hard to believe. Then fog burned off sun out everything dried out to a crispy low humidity day and...needed to retune. Couldn't really tell much difference in filter, just how much moisture in the air.

Can't rule out it being the nut behind the wheel but I spent a fair bit of time that day tuning. Was bucking larger logs into firewood the whole day so got plenty of opportunity to tune in the cuts.

Couldn't resist experimenting when I got the 241. Went something like four solid days without clearing the filter, just to see how it went. And then if I could tell the difference when filter cleaned out. I don't mind tuning but it sure was/is nice not having to on the 241/261.

That's another thing I've noticed - the 261 clogs the filter slower than the 241. Not sure why. Different flow of air with cleaner air to the filter? Anyone else with both noticed that? I thought it would be the other way around, given the 261 is sucking more air.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 15, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> Sorry about the confusion, Brett. The "despite the above comments" was in reference to my own comments. I was kind of kicking myself in the butt for even thinking about buying a saw in the range between the 200-201 & the 261. It really doesn't make sense, but I've simply made up an excuse to get one. That's why I ended with, "Just Because"!


Know what you mean. I think I could just run a hot 35 and a 70 and do it all. 
The 50cc splits those real well though. And in most situations, for me, makes the 70cc redundant. 

And those little 201c's sure do look like a real nice saw. 
But if I was planning to have just one saw to use for everything, I could probably make do with a 241. Good thing I didn't buy one of those first or I might not have gotten all these other great toys.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 16, 2019)

Stopped by the Stihl shop this morning . They Stihl had a couple of 241's .BUT.........
This came home with me.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 16, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Stopped by the Stihl shop this morning . They Stihl had a couple of 241's .BUT.........
> This came home with me.
> View attachment 715873


That's a big 241 Steve lol.
Congrats.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 16, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Stopped by the Stihl shop this morning . They Stihl had a couple of 241's .BUT.........
> This came home with me.
> View attachment 715873



Purty!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice saw! Congrats and safe sawing.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks. Have any magnum stickers?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 16, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Thanks. Have any magnum stickers?




I do.....but I'm kind of thinking that saw don't need one.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 16, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Stopped by the Stihl shop this morning . They Stihl had a couple of 241's .BUT.........
> This came home with me.
> View attachment 715873



Thats the trim saw I want with 20"


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 16, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Thats the trim saw I want with 20"
> 
> View attachment 715969


This is my trim saw.


----------



## Edwad (Feb 16, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Stopped by the Stihl shop this morning . They Stihl had a couple of 241's .BUT.........
> This came home with me.
> View attachment 715873


Nice saw Steve!!


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 16, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Thats the trim saw I want with 20"
> 
> View attachment 715969


At that price I'd be getting the 28 and selling to recoup some costs.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 16, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> This is my trim saw.
> View attachment 715992



I cant handle the weight of those anymore. I sell them beast fast. Couple I have had in G2 G3


----------



## dancan (Feb 17, 2019)

dancan said:


> Gallons and gallons through that one , not sure yet if it'll take the abuse .



More testing


----------



## full chizel (Feb 17, 2019)

My dealer had a couple of them when i was there yesterday. I have a Dolmar 421 but if i found a 241 for the right price i’d buy it.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 17, 2019)

Spoke to local dealer Friday and they have three and he looked at me like I was crazy when I asked him why they weren't making the 241 any longer. He soon apologized when he looked it up and was listed as "while supplies last". I am tempted but he wanted 620 with a 6 pack of oil and extended 2 yr warranty, with 14" bar/chain.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 17, 2019)

full chizel said:


> My dealer had a couple of them when i was there yesterday. I have a Dolmar 421 but if i found a 241 for the right price i’d buy it.


If it's for firewood duties then you won't gain a thing, if your running a business buy both.
The 4300/421 does a fine job in stock form and even better once the muffler is modded, I have one that I run on a normal basis with a 16" picco/lp setup on it.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 17, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> I get to use my 241 tomorrow!


How'd it go Brad.
Ran my murph modded 346 yesterday along side the 576 autotune, both did everything asked if them.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 17, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Spoke to local dealer Friday and they have three and he looked at me like I was crazy when I asked him why they weren't making the 241 any longer. He soon apologized when he looked it up and was listed as "while supplies last". I am tempted but he wanted 620 with a 6 pack of oil and extended 2 yr warranty, with 14" bar/chain.


The ones my dealer had on the shelf yesterday were $ 539. 16 " bar.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 17, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> The ones my dealer had on the shelf yesterday were $ 539. 16 " bar.


How many you get Steve .


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 17, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> How many you get Steve .


they might be going to a certain car dealer out west.


----------



## Edwad (Feb 18, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> they might be going to a certain car dealer out west.


Thanks Steve!!


----------



## AgTech4020 (Feb 19, 2019)

Damn this is an expensive forum to read!






Just brought this home today. $482 out the door with the extended warranty. Can’t wait to see how it performs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 19, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> Damn this is an expensive forum to read!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s a steal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> Damn this is an expensive forum to read!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good price.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

Another one 533.oo out the door


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 19, 2019)

Well, if it hadn't been 120 mile round trip, I woulda bought an old 026 Pro.
Figured that was about as close as I felt like keepin up with the Jones's at the moment.

I'm sure that 241 is a fantastic saw to use. And I'm sure Waylon really meant chainsaws tuned right...


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 19, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Another one 533.oo out the door View attachment 716958


With exchange that is getting close to our price


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 20, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> This is my trim saw.
> View attachment 715992



Mine has a handle about 1/2 that long & is REAL sharp. Beats a chainsaw, hands down!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 20, 2019)

Gents,
I see a great deal of 530.0o ish for the 241. What are they including with the saw? Just trying to see how bad my dealer is trying to work me over. I'm probably in at that price but can't see spending an extra hundo on one.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Gents,
> I see a great deal of 530.0o ish for the 241. What are they including with the saw? Just trying to see how bad my dealer is trying to work me over. I'm probably in at that price but can't see spending an extra hundo on one.


16 in bar and chain inc and that is the total price with tax.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 20, 2019)

Gotcha ty...he was trying to offer me an extra 2 yr warranty pushing price to 630. I've never purchased a Stihl new didn't know they had an "additional" warranty that could be purchased. They had it tagged exactly at MSRP 549.95, then he offered me his best deal...saw/14" bar/chain, 6 bottles of oil and extended 2 yr warranty for 640.00 OTD. I coughed rather loud and said I had to go.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Gotcha ty...he was trying to offer me an extra 2 yr warranty pushing price to 630. I've never purchased a Stihl new didn't know they had an "additional" warranty that could be purchased. They had it tagged exactly at MSRP 549.95, then he offered me his best deal...saw/14" bar/chain, 6 bottles of oil and extended 2 yr warranty for 640.00 OTD. I coughed rather loud and said I had to go.


Tell him you know other people that are paying 500.00 without the tax he can add that and he has a deal. Comes with the bar and chain at this price also. Any other dealers this ones a crook?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 20, 2019)

I haven't bought anything from this guy since 1996 (JD lawn mower). He rubs me the wrong way and I'm guessing he thinks I'm stupid. Part of a chain of four JD dealers I'm going to call one of the other stores, they all also carry Stihl.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 20, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Gotcha ty...he was trying to offer me an extra 2 yr warranty pushing price to 630. I've never purchased a Stihl new didn't know they had an "additional" warranty that could be purchased. They had it tagged exactly at MSRP 549.95, then he offered me his best deal...saw/14" bar/chain, 6 bottles of oil and extended 2 yr warranty for 640.00 OTD. I coughed rather loud and said I had to go.


I believe the Stihl deal was if you bought the 6 pack of oil when you bought the saw the warranty was automatically extended to 2 years. Check the Stihl website . I think your dealer is giving you a hosing. The MSRP tag at my dealer was $539 with 16" bar.
Edit . This is not for commercial use. You are a homeowner.


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Most dealers around me will not budge whatsoever on the MSRP price, unless you buy multiple saws at once. They will however throw in an additional couple loops of chain or a case or maybe some other accessories. They list for 549 locally with a 16 inch bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 20, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> I haven't bought anything from this guy since 1996 (JD lawn mower). He rubs me the wrong way and I'm guessing he thinks I'm stupid. Part of a chain of four JD dealers I'm going to call one of the other stores, they all also carry Stihl.


Try the lumber yard off cedar springs exit, the guys in there have been the best I've dealt with for stihl parts.
The guy even let me tear down a 441 on the sales counter to see if it was the oiler or just the worm drive, it was just the worm drive, who lets you do that these days.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Try the limber yard off cedar springs exit, the guys in there have been the best I've dealt with for stihl parts.
> The guy even let me tear down a 441 on the sales counter to see if it was the oiler or just the worm drive, it was just the worm drive, who lets you do that these days.


Old school dudes are the best by far!


----------



## Ginger15 (Feb 20, 2019)

Yall are horrible enablers! I went out looking for a 241 and ended up with a 461R.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> Yall are horrible enablers! I went out looking for a 241 and ended up with a 461R.View attachment 717179


Price in your area?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 20, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> Yall are horrible enablers! I went out looking for a 241 and ended up with a 461R.View attachment 717179


----------



## Ginger15 (Feb 20, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Price in your area?



1080 with a 25" bar. 

But so worth it. Going to order a 28" light tsumura bar.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 20, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> I haven't bought anything from this guy since 1996 (JD lawn mower). He rubs me the wrong way and I'm guessing he thinks I'm stupid. Part of a chain of four JD dealers I'm going to call one of the other stores, they all also carry Stihl.



Sounds like a "dealer" in Kalamazoo whose door I passed through once & never will again!


----------



## full chizel (Feb 20, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> 1080 with a 25" bar.
> 
> But so worth it. Going to order a 28" light tsumura bar.


For a few more dollars i would’ve just got the 28” Stihl Light bar on it at the dealer. Would’ve been cheaper than buying a Tsumura


----------



## Ginger15 (Feb 20, 2019)

full chizel said:


> For a few more dollars i would’ve just got the 28” Stihl Light bar on it at the dealer. Would’ve been cheaper than buying a Tsumura



I thought about it but im not a fan of the stihl painted bars. And 28" isnt my go to bar. 20 to 24 gets me 99% of what I need. I just want to have one on hand if Im out scrounging and see a nice big oak


----------



## AgTech4020 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> I thought about it but im not a fan of the stihl painted bars. And 28" isnt my go to bar. 20 to 24 gets me 99% of what I need. I just want to have one on hand if Im out scrounging and see a nice big oak



I just ordered a 20” Stihl ES Light bar and was surprised to find it was about the same price as the Tsumura. I’m not picky about the paint myself only the weight. Looking forward to lightening up my MS362. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 20, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> I just ordered a 20” Stihl ES Light bar and was surprised to find it was about the same price as the Tsumura. I’m not picky about the paint myself only the weight. Looking forward to lightening up my MS362.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Must be nice I was quoted $130! I got the Tsumura for $75 shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> Yall are horrible enablers! I went out looking for a 241 and ended up with a 461R.View attachment 717179


Well that escalated quickly .
When does the 241 come in .
Great saw BTW, congrats.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 20, 2019)

gcdible1 said:


> Must be nice I was quoted $130! I got the Tsumura for $75 shipped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deal.


----------



## AgTech4020 (Feb 20, 2019)

gcdible1 said:


> Must be nice I was quoted $130! I got the Tsumura for $75 shipped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You got your Tsumura a little cheaper then I could find. I got the Stihl light for $107 out the door. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 20, 2019)

The bay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginger15 (Feb 20, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Well that escalated quickly .
> When does the 241 come in .
> Great saw BTW, congrats.



Havent found a 241 yet. I might be too late on them. Which is okay, I have a few 40cc saws and under that work fine.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> Havent found a 241 yet. I might be too late on them. Which is okay, I have a few 40cc saws and under that work fine.


You'll be able to find one, just keep your ears open.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 21, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> Yall are horrible enablers! I went out looking for a 241 and ended up with a 461R.View attachment 717179


I guess you have to back tomorrow...
Should have got both and saved a trip


----------



## Ginger15 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yukon Stihl said:


> I guess you have to back tomorrow...
> Should have got both and saved a trip


Checked the 3 stores in my town and found none.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> Checked the 3 stores in my town and found none.


Check with Lone Wolf


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't mind picking the one at my dealer up and mailing it if someone's striking out. Somewhere around $530+tax and shipping. Maybe they'll come down a little, not sure.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I don't mind picking the one at my dealer up and mailing it if someone's striking out. Somewhere around $530+tax and shipping. Maybe they'll come down a little, not sure.


Good man!


----------



## Edwad (Feb 21, 2019)

I have 5 if anybody wants one pm me.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 21, 2019)

My dealer has a couple 241’s but is there a real advantage over my Dolmar 421 other than a little lighter?

Might need to cut a 60cc saw loose...or the 201T or 192T but the Echo 2511 is staying.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> My dealer has a couple 241’s but is there a real advantage over my Dolmar 421 other than a little lighter?
> 
> Might need to cut a 60cc saw loose...or the 201T or 192T but the Echo 2511 is staying.


IDK but if its lighter its an advantage. I bet it might outrun it!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> My dealer has a couple 241’s but is there a real advantage over my Dolmar 421 other than a little lighter?
> 
> Might need to cut a 60cc saw loose...or the 201T or 192T but the Echo 2511 is staying.


get rid of the 192 if the 201T is non Mtronic launch it!


----------



## full chizel (Feb 21, 2019)

201T is MTronic. Not sure i’d want to let the 2260 go either even though i grab my 261 first


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> 201T is MTronic. Not sure i’d want to let the 2260 go either even though i grab my 261 first


Better than the old type 201 but if you dont climb you dont need it do you climb?


----------



## full chizel (Feb 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Better than the old type 201 but if you dont climb you dont need it do you climb?



Nope don’t climb i just got a good deal on it and haven’t used it much at all


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Nope don’t climb i just got a good deal on it and haven’t used it much at all


241 is a great saw better on the ground than a 200T I can assure you. Working up higher the T. Keep the T though they are legends! Just bite the bullet and buy one before the go the way of the rest of the good stuff.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> 201T is MTronic. Not sure i’d want to let the 2260 go either even though i grab my 261 first


241 and 026 are what goes with me most of the time. Most of my cutting is with the 241. The 026 is just in case I run out of gas. Mostly cutting ash,oak and locust. 241 doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> 241 is a great saw better on the ground than a 200T I can assure you. Working up higher the T. Keep the T though they are legends! Just bite the bullet and buy one before the go the way of the rest of the good stuff.



I know it violates CAD rules but i don’t more saws sitting around. If i decide to get a 241 a few are going


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I know it violates CAD rules but i don’t more saws sitting around. If i decide to get a 241 a few are going



I did get rid of one to get this. Shhh!


----------



## Jeffkrib (Feb 22, 2019)

I haven’t read this entire thread so don’t know if it’s been mentioned, but I was just reading on a UK form there is a new 241 coming out shortly, lighter new clutch cover.
I’ve found it always pays to check the European forums before buying a new Stihl product as they usually get the new products a year or two ahead of everyone else and you can then wait for they new one to arrive if you can hold out.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 22, 2019)

Jeffkrib said:


> I haven’t read this entire thread so don’t know if it’s been mentioned, but I was just reading on a UK form there is a new 241 coming out shortly, lighter new clutch cover.
> I’ve found it always pays to check the European forums before buying a new Stihl product as they usually get the new products a year or two ahead of everyone else and you can then wait for they new one to arrive if you can hold out.


That could be good or bad news it may get screwed up by EPA here but who knows?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 22, 2019)

I cant imagine an improvement with out fuel injection.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 22, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I did get rid of one to get this. Shhh!
> View attachment 717435


Hows it cut let us know?


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 22, 2019)

Jeffkrib said:


> I haven’t read this entire thread so don’t know if it’s been mentioned, but I was just reading on a UK form there is a new 241 coming out shortly, lighter new clutch cover.
> I’ve found it always pays to check the European forums before buying a new Stihl product as they usually get the new products a year or two ahead of everyone else and you can then wait for they new one to arrive if you can hold out.


241???


----------



## Jeffkrib (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## NCPT (Feb 22, 2019)

Jeffkrib said:


> View attachment 717764


I don't know about that. That's just a post from someone about what they have heard. Hope it's true though.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Feb 22, 2019)

If you have a burning desire to know what the gossip is on the 241 you could always sign up to that forum and ask the question.


----------



## ferris076 (Feb 23, 2019)

I think they talk about the old and the new Version of the 241.
Old 4,8 kg new 4,5kg


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 23, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Hows it cut let us know?


It's a screamer. less than 2 tanks through it so far.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 23, 2019)

NCPT said:


> I don't know about that. That's just a post from someone about what they have heard. Hope it's true though.


I cant imagine any improvement can you? This would put Stihl light years ahead of all competition! I dont believe it!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 23, 2019)

T


ferris076 said:


> I think they talk about the old and the new Version of the 241.
> Old 4,8 kg new 4,5kg


That's what I was thinking maybe!Calling @blsnelling


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 23, 2019)

What do you guys think could the build a better new one shortly? I just cant imagine! So called better? Or actually better? I'm a skeptic!


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 23, 2019)

Well they could make a a 241 with the new style clutch cover, aluminum handle bar, go back to the old screw in caps, make the controls with a auto return stop switch like a 5 series Husqvarna, give it throttle response like a 550xp and a few more rpm’s lol. Then your talking about a saw that’s absolutely perfect


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 23, 2019)

pro94lt said:


> Well they could make a a 241 with the new style clutch cover, aluminum handle bar, go back to the old screw in caps, make the controls with a auto return stop switch like a 5 series Husqvarna, give it throttle response like a 550xp and a few more rpm’s lol. Then your talking about a saw that’s absolutely perfect


Coulda shoulda wouda went to a party!


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 25, 2019)

Placed an order for a couple at my local Stihl dealer this morning and it showed them in stock. Nothing in the Stihl system showed they were NLA? Guess I will see if they arrive.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> Placed an order for a couple at my local Stihl dealer this morning and it showed them in stock. Nothing in the Stihl system showed they were NLA? Guess I will see if they arrive.


They might be in stock somewhere but they aint making more. Keep us informed.


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 25, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> They might be in stock somewhere but they aint making more. Keep us informed.


I’ll let you guys know.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> I’ll let you guys know.


What price are you getting?


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 25, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> What price are you getting?


$519 with 16” bar plus tax


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> $519 with 16” bar plus tax


You could beat them down to 500.00 I think.


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 25, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> You could beat them down to 500.00 I think.


Tried to by buying multiples but the manager wouldn’t. I do pretty good business with them and many times he hasn’t charged me for service if he could not figure something out or the solution was obvious. Don’t want to hurt that relationship for $20 a saw.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> Tried to by buying multiples but the manager wouldn’t. I do pretty good business with them and many times he hasn’t charged me for service if he could not figure something out or the solution was obvious. Don’t want to hurt that relationship for $20 a saw.


Just relaying what I learned .


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 25, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Just relaying what I learned .


No worries. I’m all for saving money


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> No worries. I’m all for saving money


Could ask nicely .


----------



## dancan (Feb 25, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> 241 and 026 are what goes with me most of the time. Most of my cutting is with the 241. The 026 is just in case I run out of gas. Mostly cutting ash,oak and locust. 241 doesn't miss a beat.
> View attachment 717419









We use them both up here


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Fresh from the dealer this morning. One to put to use and one as a backup.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is a photo of the fast cutting 63PS chain that fits the 241C.

If you are having trouble with your dealer finding it....note the part #. It is a 'yellow' labeled chain for pro use. It is not of the low kickback type.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Here is a photo of the fast cutting 63PS chain that fits the 241C.
> 
> If you are having trouble with your dealer finding it....note the part #. It is a 'yellow' labeled chain for pro use. It is not of the low kickback type.
> 
> View attachment 719682


Del do you know what the difference is between the PS and PM chain? I run the PM.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Del do you know what the difference is between the PS and PM chain? I run the PM.
> View attachment 719683
> 
> View attachment 719683
> ...



PM is semi chisel. Its like the RS/RM comparison.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Del do you know what the difference is between the PS and PM chain? I run the PM.



Yes.

Note the rounded cutter edge on the PM Vs. the square edge on the PS.

Rounded would be better for dirty wood.

Square edged better for ultimate cutting speed.

It has been reported by members here that they are 'square filing' the PS. That would be faster still but not fond of dirty wood. I will be giving the square file a try as it is something I already do on 3/8 and .404 chain.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2019)

full chizel said:


> PM is semi chisel. Its like the RS/RM comparison.


Thanks.


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Here is a photo of the fast cutting 63PS chain that fits the 241C.
> 
> If you are having trouble with your dealer finding it....note the part #. It is a 'yellow' labeled chain for pro use. It is not of the low kickback type.
> 
> View attachment 719682



Thank you sir. It was the next item on my list.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks Del. The wood I cut is a mix of clean and dirty. I'll have to check and see what my dealer has.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 2, 2019)

I know he isn’t anyones friend, but i get my PS chains on eBay from Piltz (kevlargaffs) with shipping included for less than i get it from the dealer. 

I don’t care if he thinks its ok to use a 28” bar on a MS 170 his prices are good.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I know he isn’t anyones friend, but i get my PS chains on eBay from Piltz (kevlargaffs) with shipping included for less than i get it from the dealer.
> 
> I don’t care if he thinks its ok to use a 28” bar on a MS 170 his prices are good.


My dealer has always done the buy 2 get 3rd free. When I do that I can get the PM chain for around $13 per loop. Heck I though everyone ran long bars on their 170's.


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Just went through my Stihl chain stash. I guess I’ve only run PM chain in the past. Curious why my dealer has not had PS. I will call on Monday.


----------



## Ginger15 (Mar 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> My dealer has always done the buy 2 get 3rd free. When I do that I can get the PM chain for around $13 per loop. Heck I though everyone ran long bars on their 170's.



I'll never go to one of my dealers because of something like this. He said it was buy one get one free on chains, so he was charging 60$ per chain.  Tried to sell me RS and tell me it was RM. Then when I called him out on it he said I didnt know how to use a chainsaw right if I couldnt keep RS sharp in dirty wood. I now order 90% of my chains online.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 2, 2019)

I would’ve let the area sales rep know about that deal.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2019)

Ginger15 said:


> I'll never go to one of my dealers because of something like this. He said it was buy one get one free on chains, so he was charging 60$ per chain.  Tried to sell me RS and tell me it was RM. Then when I called him out on it he said I didnt know how to use a chainsaw right if I couldnt keep RS sharp in dirty wood. I now order 90% of my chains online.


Yes have read the horror stories about sucky dealers . I have a Stihl dealer 3 minutes from my house and about the only way I would go there is if he was giving away free saws. Like @full chizel said, contact the area sales rep or maybe even Stihl HQ.


----------



## Ginger15 (Mar 2, 2019)

This was several years ago so I doubt it would matter now.


----------



## AgTech4020 (Mar 2, 2019)

I purchased a new MS241C after reading the comments above. I have to say after two weekends of cutting I’m absolutely thrilled with the saw. The saw far out performs the MS210 and MS250 that were my go to saws previously. It is extremely responsive and has an amazing amount of torque even in dry ash. I’ve never had a small saw that you could bury the bar in dead ash with a PS chain and it pulls right through. Other than it obviously burns more gas then my 210 and 250 it is outstanding. With only three tanks of fuel so far I’m guessing it may wake up a little more yet. 

Thanks to everyone for all the excellent advice above. This was a well advised purchase that looks to be worth every penny!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 2, 2019)

Screw buying loops from a dealer, buy a full reel and make your own loops any size you want.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> I purchased a new MS241C after reading the comments above. I have to say after two weekends of cutting I’m absolutely thrilled with the saw. The saw far out performs the MS210 and MS250 that were my go to saws previously. It is extremely responsive and has an amazing amount of torque even in dry ash. I’ve never had a small saw that you could bury the bar in dead ash with a PS chain and it pulls right through. Other than it obviously burns more gas then my 210 and 250 it is outstanding. With only three tanks of fuel so far I’m guessing it may wake up a little more yet.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the excellent advice above. This was a well advised purchase that looks to be worth every penny!
> 
> ...


Well congrats!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Screw buying loops from a dealer, buy a full reel and make your own loops any size you want.


Is it worth it with Stihl 63PS? I did not think so last time I looked.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 2, 2019)

For me at least it is, a new breaker and spinner cost me about $100. 12 years back, since then I have made so many chains of all pitches and gauges to fit what I want. Full reels of Stihl chain costs about $500. , same amount of loops would average $700- $750. here.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 2, 2019)

I thought about buying a 241 but i have my 261 with PS chain on it and a Dolmar 421.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I thought about buying a 241 but i have my 261 with PS chain on it and a Dolmar 421.


IDK if that would stop me!


----------



## full chizel (Mar 2, 2019)

Well, that and $550 for it. 

Maybe a new one will be released and i’ll get one of those. Meanwhile you guys just keep clearing out the dealers of the old ones so the new ones can be released


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Well, that and $550 for it.
> 
> Maybe a new one will be released and i’ll get one of those. Meanwhile you guys just keep clearing out the dealers of the old ones so the new ones can be released


What new ones?


----------



## full chizel (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> What new ones?


Idk? Didn’t sombody say there was gonna be a version II?


----------



## shadco (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Idk? Didn’t sombody say there was gonna be a version II?



Was done a while back.

.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm expecting a 9 pound 38-39cc saw with 2.7-2.8 horsepower.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Idk? Didn’t sombody say there was gonna be a version II?


Yes a guy did but I dont know if that is true at all. He saw it on another forum we know nothing of this.


----------



## NCPT (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Yes a guy did but I dont know if that is true at all. He saw it on another forum we know nothing of this.


It's already happened. A few lighter screws, a slightly different shaped dawg, and something else about the location of the electronic thing that controls the carb. There's a thread on it somewhere here.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

NCPT said:


> It's already happened. A few lighter screws, a slightly different shaped dawg, and something else about the location of the electronic thing that controls the carb. There's a thread on it somewhere here.


Well I cant make sense of why yet? And it could be worse knowing the EPA ruins lots of saws. I cant imagine an improvement. But who is saying this Stihl ?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

@blsnelling did you hear about a new 241 coming out to replace the one out now?


----------



## NCPT (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well I cant make sense of why yet? And it could be worse knowing the EPA ruins lots of saws. I cant imagine an improvement.


The easiest way to tell is the shape of the dawg. The older one is flat, newer one has a slight recess all the way around the edge. 

Im surprised it's being discontinued. If they were $100 less than the 261, they would probably sale better. There's still a few in stock around here (as of a week and a half ago) but I would rather have a new regular carb 261 while they're still available.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

NCPT said:


> The easiest way to tell is the shape of the dawg. The older one is flat, newer one has a slight recess all the way around the edge.
> 
> Im surprised it's being discontinued. If they were $100 less than the 261, they would probably sale better. There's still a few in stock around here (as of a week and a half ago) but I would rather have a new regular carb 261 while they're still available.


Im confused? What do you mean easiest way to tell is the dog are two models out in the hands of people now?


----------



## NCPT (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Im confused? What do you mean easiest way to tell is the dog are two models out in the hands of people now?


I'm trying to find the thread now lol.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

NCPT said:


> I'm trying to find the thread now lol.


Thanks.


----------



## NCPT (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Thanks.


Here it is.....

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...up-dates-on-the-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

NCPT said:


> Here it is.....
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...up-dates-on-the-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/


Interesting I wonder how many I have of each type here? Also I wonder if it makes much difference running?


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 3, 2019)

Ah man....what a letdown.

Thought we were on the verge of some kind of groundbreaking development.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Mine appear to be all newer versions, plug on rt of carb.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Ah man....what a letdown.
> 
> Thought we were on the verge of some kind of groundbreaking development.


Like I said I cant imagine improving very much on it.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Ah man....what a letdown.
> 
> Thought we were on the verge of some kind of groundbreaking development.


Have you ran one yet they are fine the way they are.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Have you ran one yet they are fine the way they are.


No, I'm sure they are great. And I'm a little jealous that all yall are getting shiny brand new toys.
But I got a heavy, clunky, old German 421 that other than being a pound too heavy probably runs pretty close to the same, and a few too many little 33 to 38cc shelf queens, as well as an extra 50cc saw in a 491s. All of which need to go down the road before I can convince myself to get a new 40cc saw.

I had initially thought I would miss the boat on what's left of the new 241's. And then was a bit excited that maybe, just maybe, I'd rid myself of all the excess in time for the new cutting edge offering and would be first in line at the next 15% off open house.
I guess I'll still move out those extra saws and stick with the awkwardness of switching between 35 and 50cc when needed for now.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> No, I'm sure they are great. And I'm a little jealous that all yall are getting shiny brand new toys.
> But I got a heavy, clunky, old German 421 that other than being a pound too heavy probably runs pretty close to the same, and a few too many little 33 to 38cc shelf queens, as well as an extra 50cc saw in a 491s. All of which need to go down the road before I can convince myself to get a new 40cc saw.
> 
> I had initially thought I would miss the boat on what's left of the new 241's. And then was a bit excited that maybe, just maybe, I'd rid myself of all the excess in time for the new cutting edge offering and would be first in line at the next 15% off open house.
> I guess I'll still move out those extra saws and stick with the awkwardness of switching between 35 and 50cc when needed for now.


Naw, sell some old ones you don't use and buy a nice new one! Thank me later.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 3, 2019)

I might put my 201T on the block soon. I never really use it and its still shiny.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Naw, sell some old ones you don't use and buy a nice new one! Thank me later.


I still enjoy running my new 8 pound 361P as my main saw, and then grabbing a bigger saw when I have to. Amazing how much can be done with that little saw.

Probably still sell off all the old small saws, and one 50cc saw, but hold off getting the latest and greatest 42cc saw until I have the opportunity to switch from mostly maintenance to mostly firewood. Then the 25-42-71cc would be a viable 3-saw plan.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I might put my 201T on the block soon. I never really use it and its still shiny.


Non Mtronic if its clean I may know of a guy.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Non Mtronic if its clean I may know of a guy.


It’s MTronic and real clean


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> It’s MTronic and real clean


He wants non Mtronic.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> It’s MTronic and real clean


How much anyway?


----------



## full chizel (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> How much anyway?



Not sure what they even sell for. I know they’re almost $700 new.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Not sure what they even sell for. I know they’re almost $700 new.


Well they aint easy to sell. But pics would help. Why would you sell that anyway ,dont climb?


----------



## full chizel (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well they aint easy to sell. But pics would help. Why would you sell that anyway ,dont climb?



No i don’t climb. I bought it to clear some small trees and a bunch of tag alders for shooting lanes on some land we bought. I figured i’d use it more but haven’t used it since we cleared all of it.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> No i don’t climb. I bought it to clear some small trees and a bunch of tag alders for shooting lanes on some land we bought. I figured i’d use it more but haven’t used it since we cleared all of it.


So its very nice and newish then?


----------



## full chizel (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> So its very nice and newish then?



Yeah pretty much. I’d say less than 5 tanks of fuel


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Yeah pretty much. I’d say less than 5 tanks of fuel


Well that should go for a good amount but take a bit to move.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Im confused? What do you mean easiest way to tell is the dog are two models out in the hands of people now?


My saw DOM is 7/14. It has what I will call a old style dawg like most older stihls had. The newer models have a " stamped" style. I think it just looks cheaper than The old style . Pic of mine coming to compare with what are on the ones you just bought.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> My saw DOM is 7/14. It has what I will call a old style dawg like most older stihls had. The newer models have a " stamped" style. I think it just looks cheaper than The old style . Pic of mine coming to compare with what are on the ones you just bought.


Great!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

241 dawg old style .


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> 241 dawg old style .
> View attachment 719872
> View attachment 719873


The tops are larger then progress smaller down?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

They are smooth from top to bottom. Your may have an indentation like it was machine pressed.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> They are smooth from top to bottom. Your may have an indentation like it was machine pressed.


IDK let me post for you


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

I see the difference now!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Good info!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 719874


Yes that is the new style.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Yes that is the new style.


Good to know and a fast way to check.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Good to know and a fast way to check.


What's the DOM of the ones you just bought?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> What's the DOM of the ones you just bought?


Where do I look?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

On the emission control sticker on the rear handle.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> @blsnelling did you hear about a new 241 coming out to replace the one out now?


Nothing.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 3, 2019)

My 241C is D.O.M. 7/18


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Nothing.


Me neither.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 719882


And what year did they change?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> And what year did they change?


That I'm not sure of. Possibly 2017.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> That I'm not sure of.


Thats what I would like to know.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2019)

Swogg said:


> As per Stihl Tech Support. First updated 241cm DOM September 26, 2014. Serial # 501125787. Refer to Stihl PDF TI 49 2014. Many changes made.





lone wolf said:


> Thats what I would like to know.


Found this but not 100% as to what changes.


----------



## NCPT (Mar 3, 2019)

According to #6 post in this thread, it was late 2014.
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...up-dates-on-the-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/


----------



## NCPT (Mar 3, 2019)

Post #6



DND 9000 said:


> These changes were first made on the MS 241 C-M around autumn/winter 2014 and later in 2015 on the MS 261 C-M. But the MS 241 C-M has no new chain sprocket cover like the MS 261 C-M and the changes between the 241 C-M and 261 C-M are different. (for example no new cylinder on the MS 241 C-M)


----------



## ferris076 (Mar 4, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> I purchased a new MS241C after reading the comments above. I have to say after two weekends of cutting I’m absolutely thrilled with the saw. The saw far out performs the MS210 and MS250 that were my go to saws previously. It is extremely responsive and has an amazing amount of torque even in dry ash. I’ve never had a small saw that you could bury the bar in dead ash with a PS chain and it pulls right through. Other than it obviously burns more gas then my 210 and 250 it is outstanding. With only three tanks of fuel so far I’m guessing it may wake up a little more yet.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the excellent advice above. This was a well advised purchase that looks to be worth every penny!
> 
> ...


Now u can sell your Stihl 210 & 250.
You don’t need them any more


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 4, 2019)

ferris076 said:


> Now u can sell your Stihl 210 & 250.
> You don’t need them any more


That may be true.


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 5, 2019)

Getting plenty of use out of the 241 already










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full chizel (Mar 5, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## full chizel (Mar 6, 2019)

Got a deal worked out for one now i hope it works out


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Got a deal worked out for one now i hope it works out


Check the DOM date of manufacture on the handle.

"MS 241 C PRODUCTION YEAR AND WHEN THE CHANGE
These changes were first made on the MS 241 C-M around autumn/winter 2014 and later in 2015 on the MS 261 C-M. But the MS 241 C-M has no new chain sprocket cover like the MS 261 C-M and the changes between the 241 C-M and 261 C-M are different. (for example no new cylinder on the MS 241 C-M)"


----------



## shadco (Mar 6, 2019)

/enablement mode on







/enablement mode off

.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

shadco said:


> /enablement mode on
> 
> View attachment 720684
> 
> ...


DOM 9 18 huh?


----------



## shadco (Mar 6, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> DOM 9 18 huh?



Yes sir

.


----------



## NCPT (Mar 6, 2019)

I found two in stock at nearby dealers...$490 at one and $505 at the other, both with 16" b&c. I was really wanting a regular carb 261 but the 241 is tempting, especially knowing the end is near for this saw.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

NCPT said:


> I found two in stock at nearby dealers...$490 at one and $505 at the other, both with 16" b&c. I was really wanting a regular carb 261 but the 241 is tempting, especially knowing the end is near for this saw.


Depends if you are always bucking logs or limbing and some logs , what other saws you have?


----------



## NCPT (Mar 6, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Depends if you are always bucking logs or limbing and some logs , what other saws you have?


I'm pretty well covered (193t, 550xp, 026, ms361, ms440, and 288xp) but this chainsaw thing has got me pretty good right now lol so the 241 or 261 would just be a nice addition.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 6, 2019)

NCPT said:


> I'm pretty well covered (193t, 550xp, 026, ms361, ms440, and 288xp) but this chainsaw thing has got me pretty good right now lol so the 241 or 261 would just be a nice addition.


Nah, you don't need a 42cc saw.
Get yourself a 201C.


----------



## DND 9000 (Mar 7, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Check the DOM date of manufacture on the handle.
> 
> "MS 241 C PRODUCTION YEAR AND WHEN THE CHANGE
> These changes were first made on the MS 241 C-M around autumn/winter 2014 and later in 2015 on the MS 261 C-M. But the MS 241 C-M has no new chain sprocket cover like the MS 261 C-M and the changes between the 241 C-M and 261 C-M are different. (for example no new cylinder on the MS 241 C-M)"



@lone wolf: please make a correct quote, _if you quote a other post from a forum member._ This post can originally be find here from me
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...he-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/#post-6004094


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

DND 9000 said:


> @lone wolf: please make a correct quote, _if you quote a other post from a forum member._ This post can originally be find here from me
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...he-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/#post-6004094


What did I miss I copy and pasted the part about the DOM? Is something different?


----------



## DND 9000 (Mar 7, 2019)

No it`s not different. But this is the complete message that I posted in the past and that`s why it would be nice to indicate it as that, with a qoute and the name of the original poster and not only copying. Sorry I was a little bit pissed about that, no big deal.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

DND 9000 said:


> No it`s not different. But this is the complete message that I posted in the past and that`s why it would be nice to indicate it as that, with a qoute and the name of the original poster and not only copying. Sorry I was a little bit pissed about that, no big deal.


Didn't even give it a thought! I aint real good with proper English and stuff I just pasted it!


----------



## full chizel (Mar 17, 2019)

I put a few tanks through mine this weekend and I'm really impressed to say the least.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 17, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I put a few tanks through mine this weekend and I'm really impressed to say the least.


OK can you tell me your impressions?


----------



## shadco (Mar 17, 2019)

.








.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> OK can you tell me your impressions?



Its light, fuel consumption is great, it balances perfect with a 16” light bar, good antivibe and it’s smooth. It’s faster than my 421 but i don’t think it has as much torque. Its still new though so i guess time will tell.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 17, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Its light, fuel consumption is great, it balances perfect with a 16” light bar, good antivibe and it’s smooth. It’s faster than my 421 but i don’t think it has as much torque. Its still new though so i guess time will tell.


Easy to start!


----------



## full chizel (Mar 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Easy to start!


That too. It was 25° this morning and it started on the second pull.


----------



## huskihl (Mar 18, 2019)

I love these things


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 18, 2019)

shadco said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






huskihl said:


> I love these things





Is there an echo in here? 


Edited to add: I fell for it and watched it again. That's quite the little screamer Kevin.


----------



## huskihl (Mar 18, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Is there an echo in here?
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I fell for it and watched it again. That's quite the little screamer Kevin.


We'll shoot. I'm late to the party


----------



## shadco (Mar 18, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Is there an echo in here?
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I fell for it and watched it again. That's quite the little screamer Kevin.



Nope only a Stihl.

.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2019)

He shouted but Stihl no Echo!!!!!!!


----------



## Jer75 (Mar 21, 2019)

So I'm drinking the Kool-Aid this thread's selling, and started getting all concerned that the MS241C on my dealers shelf was going to get snapped up if I didn't act pretty soon. So I go in for a parley with said dealer, and he seemed fairly uninterested in doing any dealing - he has a price on it of $529.99.

I decided I'd head home a mull it over a bit. (Translated, I'd go get in my truck and pout all the way home )

So today I decided to call around to 7 Stihl dealers in about a 50 mile radius to see if any of them had one.

One had never heard of a 241, one hasn't been a Stihl dealer since '08 (says he can't get them to remove him from the locator), two didn't stock pro saws, one wanted $539, and two wanted $549.

Turns out my local guy was lowest around anyway, so I told him I'd take it for the $529.99 and had him put a yellow chain on it.

I bought a 6-pack of Ultra to extend the warranty and altogether the bill came to a whopping $580.73 with tax. (It does seem like a lotta dough for a 42.6cc saw when you look at the bottom line but...)

I would have liked to have gotten it for 5 bills or less plus tax like some on here have, but as I began talking myself into it I just kept coming back to the idea that I didn't want $30 to keep me from buying a saw and then regretting it down the line. (you know how the self-talk goes "...what'll $30 get ya these days anyway... a pizza and a pitcher of Coke Zero... I mean really")

The build date on mine is 7/18 and yet I have what I thought were the old style dogs? IDK maybe they changed to the pressed ones after then? Also, I hadn't given it much thought - but I assumed at the price point these things go for that it'd have a rim sprocket but of course it has a spur. The manual pictures both styles. Were some offered with rim, or do all have spur?

Anyway, I ran it for about 15 min and it seems very responsive for brand new. Really light feeling. I think I'll like it a lot (if I can overcome the look of the single stud... which is no doubt just fine)


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> So I'm drinking the Kool-Aid this thread's selling, and started getting all concerned that the MS241C on my dealers shelf was going to get snapped up if I didn't act pretty soon. So I go in for a parley with said dealer, and he seemed fairly uninterested in doing any dealing - he has a price on it of $529.99.
> 
> I decided I'd head home a mull it over a bit. (Translated, I'd go get in my truck and pout all the way home )
> 
> ...


You ain't going to like your other saws anymore wait and see!


----------



## AgTech4020 (Mar 21, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> So I'm drinking the Kool-Aid this thread's selling, and started getting all concerned that the MS241C on my dealers shelf was going to get snapped up if I didn't act pretty soon. So I go in for a parley with said dealer, and he seemed fairly uninterested in doing any dealing - he has a price on it of $529.99.
> 
> I decided I'd head home a mull it over a bit. (Translated, I'd go get in my truck and pout all the way home )
> 
> ...


----------



## Jer75 (Mar 21, 2019)

Well this whole spur -vs- rim thing has taken some of the luster off of it for me. Thing is, I'm certain the saw I looked at on the shelf yesterday had a rim, and the owners helper and I talked about it some. (which is why I asked the question about it in my initial post)

Today the owner fueled mine and started it in the store, then I get home and run it for awhile and get to looking it over and see the spur and think - no this can't be. Because now if I want to convert it to rim it'll cost some.

I sent him an email but it was after hours so we'll see....


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 21, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> Well this whole spur -vs- rim thing has taken some of the luster off of it for me. Thing is, I'm certain the saw I looked at on the shelf yesterday had a rim, and the owners helper and I talked about it some. (which is why I asked the question about it in my initial post)
> 
> Today the owner fueled mine and started it in the store, then I get home and run it for awhile and get to looking it over and see the spur and think - no this can't be. Because now if I want to convert it to rim it'll cost some.
> 
> I sent him an email but it was after hours so we'll see....





Jer75 said:


> Happened to stop by the dealer today, he had a 241 for $529. He said it's not being discontinued and assured me that he will sell the one on the shelf and order in another like he always does...
> 
> Also had a 462 at $1,109.00


This initial post?

Don't see it. But I'm sure nobody here would steer you wrong.

And I don't think it's that big a deal. The saw is set up right with the 6 tooth sprocket and 3/8 picco anyway, in my opinion.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> This initial post?
> 
> Don't see it. But I'm sure nobody here would steer you wrong.


They are in fact being discontinued! I called Stihl and I asked my dealer to call Stihl what more do you want?


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> They are in fact being discontinued! I called Stihl and I asked my dealer to call Stihl what more do you want?


I don't doubt you for a minute. I was just responding to Jer75's question about the rim sprocket he thought he was getting with the saw.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> I don't doubt you for a minute. I was just responding to Jer75's question about the rim sprocket he thought he was getting with the saw.


I thought I saw in the post about someone told him the still make em.


----------



## AgTech4020 (Mar 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> They are in fact being discontinued! I called Stihl and I asked my dealer to call Stihl what more do you want?



They are listed to dealers as “while supplies last” meaning they are no longer in production. The 461 is listed the same way for obvious reasons. Stihl has not announced a replacement for the 241 but is currently advising dealers to promote the 261. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I thought I saw in the post about someone told him the still make em.


Yeah, that post was from a while back.


----------



## shadco (Mar 21, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> Well this whole spur -vs- rim thing has taken some of the luster off of it for me. Thing is, I'm certain the saw I looked at on the shelf yesterday had a rim, and the owners helper and I talked about it some. (which is why I asked the question about it in my initial post)
> 
> Today the owner fueled mine and started it in the store, then I get home and run it for awhile and get to looking it over and see the spur and think - no this can't be. Because now if I want to convert it to rim it'll cost some.
> 
> I sent him an email but it was after hours so we'll see....



They come with spurs, wear it out then go rim. 

.


----------



## Jer75 (Mar 21, 2019)

Colt; When I made mention of initial post, I probably misled you - I was referring to my earlier post _today_ after having bought the saw - wherein I first posed the question relative to the spur -v- rim thing. 

So at the bottom of the post I say "I assumed at the price point these things go for that it'd have a rim sprocket but of course it has a spur. The manual pictures both styles. Were some offered with rim, or do all have spur?"

And the reason for that question like that was that I was doubting myself - (did I see it, or didn't I) but as I went over that discussion with the store helper I recall specifically talking about the rim on the saw. 

Sorry for the confusion. It's probably no big deal in any case.


----------



## Jer75 (Mar 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I thought I saw in the post about someone told him the still make em.



Yes this same dealer told me that back then (and I'm sure he's just flat out wrong) and today he also told me they don't make a full wrap for the MS462 so....


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 21, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> Colt; When I made mention of initial post, I probably misled you - I was referring to my earlier post _today_ after having bought the saw - wherein I first posed the question relative to the spur -v- rim thing.
> 
> So at the bottom of the post I say "I assumed at the price point these things go for that it'd have a rim sprocket but of course it has a spur. The manual pictures both styles. Were some offered with rim, or do all have spur?"
> 
> ...


Oh. I guess I missed it.
I don't own either, but I thought I knew that the 241 was spur and 261 rim.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 21, 2019)

I don’t regret letting my 201T go for the 241

The spur is no big deal for me. I plan on keeping 3/8lp on it and i’ll run .325 on my 261


----------



## Jer75 (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm starting to feel some better after seeing a fair number of folks not really having a problem with the spur. 

Like you said, change it out down the line if need be. 

It seems so odd though that they put a decomp valve on these saws, and then put a spur like you'd expect to find on a homeowner or farmboss grade. 

I don't regret the purchase though. It appears to be the real deal!


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 21, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> I'm starting to feel some better after seeing a fair number of folks not really having a problem with the spur.
> 
> Like you said, change it out down the line if need be.
> 
> ...



Mine doesn't have a decomp?!


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 21, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> Mine doesn't have a decomp?!


You must have one of the heavy ones.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> You must have one of the heavy ones.


Like an oz or two?


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Like an oz or two?


----------



## full chizel (Mar 21, 2019)

I have an E Light bar on mine so i shaved a few more oz. off


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I have an E Light bar on mine so i shaved a few more oz. off


Was it really worth it?


----------



## full chizel (Mar 21, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Was it really worth it?



I already had it so i put it on. It made more of a difference on my 201T


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 21, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> You must have one of the heavy ones.


Not according to the serial no. I did weigh it yesterday, full of fluids & with 16in. bar & PS chain. It was 13lbs., exactly. My 201 rear handle with 14in bar & PS chain with full fluids on board weighed in at 11.5lbs. My early model 261 (regular carb) full of fluids with 18in. bar & .325 chain was 16lbs on the button.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> Not according to the serial no. I did weigh it yesterday, full of fluids & with 16in. bar & PS chain. It was 13lbs., exactly. My 201 rear handle with 14in bar & PS chain with full fluids on board weighed in at 11.5lbs. My early model 261 (regular carb) full of fluids with 18in. bar & .325 chain was 16lbs on the button.


What chain is on the 201?


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 21, 2019)

Now I feel like I need a scale to weigh all my saws.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Now I feel like I need a scale to weigh all my saws.


Your lower back is the best judge of it. Use one for a day and you will know.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 22, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> Mine doesn't have a decomp?!


241? no decomp?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 22, 2019)

Jer75 said:


> So I'm drinking the Kool-Aid this thread's selling, and started getting all concerned that the MS241C on my dealers shelf was going to get snapped up if I didn't act pretty soon. So I go in for a parley with said dealer, and he seemed fairly uninterested in doing any dealing - he has a price on it of $529.99.
> 
> I decided I'd head home a mull it over a bit. (Translated, I'd go get in my truck and pout all the way home )
> 
> ...


it does look like the old style dogs on yours. maybe they had some old stock laying around.


----------



## Jer75 (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah, and the internals all look exactly like the "new" style so that's what threw me.

I've been pondering the sprocket thing BTW, and I am going to just do like many advised and just run this set-up until it's time to change the sprocket then decide what to do at that time. Right now I just need to know more about that I guess, because if I'm understanding what I've read (...and I've been trying to pour over old posts on this topic to a point where everything is a blur ) it sounds like the spur allows 6-pin but that's unavailable in a rim - and it seems a lot of folks tend to think the 6-pin spur set up hit the sweet-spot, etc. ? 

I just don't know, but I'm thinking enough that know a ton more than I do seem very happy with the spur and so I think I should be too


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm stihl on the original spur sprocket on mine and it looks fine. It's been my go to saw unless i have really big stuff.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 22, 2019)

The wood doesn’t care if its a spur or a rim


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2019)

All this talk about rim vs spur. It's real simple. The desired gearing for this saw is a 6-pin. There's no such thing as a 6-pin rim, so it has to be a spur.


----------



## Jer75 (Mar 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> All this talk about rim vs spur. It's real simple. The desired gearing for this saw is a 6-pin. There's no such thing as a 6-pin rim, so it has to be a spur.



Thanks! That seems to be the prevailing opinion in most all the archive stuff I've been able to dig up, so I'm good with it. Just needing the ground to firm up some now so I can get some hours on it


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 22, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> What chain is on the 201?



PS. I think it is listed in the post. The PS stands for Picco Super, not Post Script.

I'm not being sarcastic, only trying to be clear.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> PS. I think it is listed in the post. The PS stands for Picco Super, not Post Script.
> 
> I'm not being sarcastic, only trying to be clear.


Ever use 1/4 on any stuff?


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 22, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Now I feel like I need a scale to weigh all my saws.



Not really. This is the first time I've weighed them fully "loaded" & ready for work. I thought it might be of some interest in this thread. I'm guessing that the newer, lighter 261C would be approximately 1-1.25 lbs. lighter.


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 22, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Ever use 1/4 on any stuff?


Yes, on an 015 & on a top handle Dolmar (I don't remember the model) I had many years ago.


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 22, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> 241? no decomp?



You made me go & look. It DOES have a decomp. When I took a quick look at the top cover the last time I handled it, I remembered seeing the round black "plug" rearward of the decomp & thinking that it did not have one. My goof!


----------



## shadco (Mar 23, 2019)

Ran my extra sausage version a bit today. Don’t know what that second log was but it was hard.





.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 23, 2019)

shadco said:


> Ran my extra sausage version a bit today. Don’t know what that second log was but it was hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is totally out of character for me to say...

But you actually made me nervous standing over that saw with your head above that bar and your hand on the side of the handlebar while the bar was buried.. 

Good luck.

Saw runs nice.


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 23, 2019)

shadco said:


> Ran my extra sausage version a bit today. Don’t know what that second log was but it was hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That 2nd chunk was as hard as your MIL's head! Maybe one of the hickory family? Was that a Tree Monkey sticker on the saw?


----------



## huskihl (Mar 23, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> That 2nd chunk was as hard as your MIL's head! Maybe one of the hickory family? Was that a Tree Monkey sticker on the saw?


No sir. That's one of my stickers


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 23, 2019)

huskihl said:


> No sir. That's one of my stickers



Nice, Kevin. That thing runs with authority!!


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Mar 31, 2019)

Put a couple hours of use on my MS241 cutting down and limbing oaks in the 10-14” diameter range yesterday. A buddy of mine is clearing some land for his horses. Then I spent another hour or so using one of my 346xp. Take aways... MS241 is powerful but 346xp feels much stronger. MS241 is great on gas +10% longer a tank. 346xp feels better balanced for me (18 bar with TXL chain on 346xp). My MS241 has a 16” bar with PM chain. For the 16” bar length I feel grabbing my MS200T is faster for cutting up limbs and 346xp is better at felling and bucking the oaks in the 10-14” diameter. I feel a 18” bar is something I want to try on the MS241. Looking at a 3005 000 4817 bar now. Can anyone confirm is 61 or 62DLs are needed.


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 31, 2019)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> Put a couple hours of use on my MS241 cutting down and limbing oaks in the 10-14” diameter range yesterday. A buddy of mine is clearing some land for his horses. Then I spent another hour or so using one of my 346xp. Take aways... MS241 is powerful but 346xp feels much stronger. MS241 is great on gas +10% longer a tank. 346xp feels better balanced for me (18 bar with TXL chain on 346xp). My MS241 has a 16” bar with PM chain. For the 16” bar length I feel grabbing my MS200T is faster for cutting up limbs and 346xp is better at felling and bucking the oaks in the 10-14” diameter. I feel a 18” bar is something I want to try on the MS241. Looking at a 3005 000 4817 bar now. Can anyone confirm is 61 or 62DLs are needed.
> View attachment 726853


 You might like the PS chain better than the PM on your 241!


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Mar 31, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> You might like the PS chain better than the PM on your 241!


That’s what I hear. Going to switch to PS and 18” Picco E bar.


----------



## wyk (Apr 1, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> I'm expecting a 9 pound 38-39cc saw with 2.7-2.8 horsepower.


 I sort of have one of those. 9.8 lbs or so, 38.4cc Shindaiwa/Echo 390. Behind it is my 241. The 390 with the cat removed and a couple of simple mods pulls amazingly strong. It has the same stroke as the 501(33mm - 3mm more than the 241). It's also much smaller a packager over all. And no MTronic.


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Apr 17, 2019)

Have a pair for sale.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ms241cm-nib-and-used.331419/


----------



## wyk (Apr 20, 2019)

NCPT said:


> I don't know about that. That's just a post from someone about what they have heard. Hope it's true though.



WYK on the arbtalk site is me. My post was mainly about the ECHO/SHindaiwa 390. However, I gleaned most of my info regarding the 241 from Ferris and SGFoley and from the German forums. Here's one thread in which they mention some details: http://motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=101405
And if you truly need to punish yourself: http://motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=104611&sid=e7629a01da99bbb0546e7526fcd82c78
I can read a bit of German. Google helps me thru the rest.

Also, Stihl Germany state their most recent MS241 weighs 10lbs 3.4 ounces or so(4.7 Kilos). Randy weighed one of the OG versions at 10lbs 8 ounces. So I guess this could be construed as lighter. Oddly, the usually OCD Germans have yet to show me a newer model 241 on a scale pho only.

BTW, instead of installing a new solenoid, I updated to the most recent MT carb. With it installed and the stratos gutted, I now no longer have the old off-idle stumble on my 241. In fact, it runs better than ever. I'll put up a vid when I can. The DOM on my 241 is late 2012, btw.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 20, 2019)

The 241cm is still available new here in Oz

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shadco (Apr 27, 2019)

Real 18” bar .325 chain. 



.


----------



## NCPT (Apr 27, 2019)

shadco said:


> Real 18” bar .325 chain.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nice setup.


----------



## SCHallenger (Apr 27, 2019)

NCPT said:


> Nice setup.


What do you like better about the .325 over the 3/8lp full chisel (PS)? 

Sorry about the mixup. The question was intended for Shadco.


----------



## wyk (Apr 29, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> What do you like better about the .325 over the 3/8lp full chisel (PS)?
> 
> Sorry about the mixup. The question was intended for Shadco.



Chain lasts a LOT longer.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> The 241cm is still available new here in Oz



Here as well, in C-M and C-MV W ("Arctic") versions.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2019)

Of course, the sales of the 241 may have taken a beating after Stihl reduced the weight of the 261 a while ago - so at least *on paper* there isn't much weight difference left, while the power difference is substantial.
How the different saw models feel in actual use may of course be a different matter, as usual...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> Of course, the sales of the 241 may have taken a beating after Stihl reduced the weight of the 261 a while ago - so at least on paper there isn't much weight difference left, while the power difference is substantial.
> How the different saw models feel in actual use may of course be a different matter, as usual...


There's a full pound difference in actual use.


----------



## SCHallenger (Apr 30, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> Of course, the sales of the 241 may have taken a beating after Stihl reduced the weight of the 261 a while ago - so at least on paper there isn't much weight difference left, while the power difference is substantial.
> How the different saw models feel in actual use may of course be a different matter, as usual...



I think you hit the nail right on the head!!


----------



## SCHallenger (Apr 30, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> There's a full pound difference in actual use.



The difference between my 261 (original version with regular carb) when filled with fluids & wearing an 18in B&C & my 241 filled with fluids with 16in B&C is exactly 3lbs. 241 is 13lbs. & 261 is 16lbs.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> There's a full pound difference in actual use.



I believe you, and then there is bulk etc - but the specs over here indicate just .2 kg, which is less than halv a pound.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 30, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> I believe you, and then there is bulk etc - but the specs over here indicate just .2 kg, which is less than halv a pound.


I had both and the 241 feel way better for limbing! Dont forget the 241 uses a Picco bar and chain.


----------



## pavel408 (Apr 30, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> There's a full pound difference in actual use.





SawTroll said:


> I believe you, and then there is bulk etc - but the specs over here indicate just .2 kg, which is less than halv a pound.



I see 4,5 vs. 4,9 kg for MS 241C-M and MS 261C-M v2, which is indeed almost a pound, or am I missing something? https://www.stihl.de/STIHL-Produkte/Motorsägen-und-Kettensägen/01582/Sägen-für-die-Forstwirtschaft.aspx


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2019)

pavel408 said:


> I see 4,5 vs. 4,9 kg for MS 241C-M and MS 261C-M v2, which is indeed almost a pound, or am I missing something? https://www.stihl.de/STIHL-Produkte/Motorsägen-und-Kettensägen/01582/Sägen-für-die-Forstwirtschaft.aspx



I compared the "Arctic" versions, which is natural here - and then the numbers in kg are 4.9 vs. 5.1.

Something is up with the adverticed numbers though, as the unheated 241 is listed at 4.5 kg here as well. I doubt that the heating weights .4 kg on the 241, so something likely is wrong with the numbers. The number for the unheated 261 is 4.9, and .2 kg for the heating is normal with Stihl saws.


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I had both and the 241 feel way better for limbing! Dont forget the 241 uses a Picco bar and chain.



I am sure you are right about that - but people may be misled by specs, to think there won't be much difference.


----------



## lone wolf (May 1, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> I am sure you are right about that - but people may be misled by specs, to think there won't be much difference.


That's right!


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2019)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> That’s what I hear. Going to switch to PS and 18” Picco E bar.



Be aware that the 3005 mount bars are considerably shorter than "called", regardless if they are .325 or Picco. 

If memory serves the "18 inch" ones are just over 16" from the front of the crank-case to the top of a cutter at the tip (which is how bar length should be measured). Effective cutting length will be shorter, particularly with dawgs on the saw.

Those bars are just an exemple, there are a lot of "sloppiness"/deception out there regarding the called length of bars and the associated chain loops.


----------



## wyk (May 2, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I had both and the 241 feel way better for limbing! Dont forget the 241 uses a Picco bar and chain.


In stock form they'll pull 325 just fine, and are often set up that way here and the UK.

I run a 16" sugi bar with standard kerf 325 on a ported 241. I forget if its 64 or 68. They are very zippy saws even for their displacement.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jun 19, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Guys are you all sure these 241's are discontinued?


 Just got an email response from Stihl USA CS, and it confirmed that they have been discontinued. Running up on Friday to pick another one up, may be the last one available in the state from what I can gather, if it hasn't sold by then.


----------



## shadco (Jun 20, 2019)

Ported 241's do just fine with real 18" bars and .325 chain.




.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jun 21, 2019)

shadco said:


> Ported 241's do just fine with real 18" bars and .325 chain.
> 
> View attachment 742413
> 
> ...


Will a "real" bar fit the smaller mount of the 241?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 22, 2019)

Spectre468 said:


> Will a "real" bar fit the smaller mount of the 241?



The Cannon Supermini bars may be a candidate - but I haven't checked the available dl counts lately?

A true 18" bar should take about 67 dl in 3/8" - but it will vary a little with the saw model involved and sprocket sizes (as always).


----------



## shadco (Jun 22, 2019)

Spectre468 said:


> Will a "real" bar fit the smaller mount of the 241?



The Cannon super mini does, .325 .050 gauge, 74DL. 72 DL for 18” on the 346. 




.


----------



## AgTech4020 (Jun 22, 2019)

How well does the 18” oil?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shadco (Jun 22, 2019)

AgTech4020 said:


> How well does the 18” oil?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ok with TXL chain in hard dry hickory.

.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 29, 2019)

shadco said:


> The Cannon super mini does, .325 .050 gauge, 74DL. 72 DL for 18” on the 346.
> 
> View attachment 742729
> 
> ...



A 74 dl .325 bar hardly is a true 18" bar, but it is getting reasonably close. The 72 dl Husky mount (K095 etc) bars definitely are short for the called length, about a full inch short.

The 66 dl ones also is a bit short for the called 16", while the 64 dl ones are pretty much spot on for their called 15". Somehow the difference between 66 and 64 dl seems to be just what mostly is needed around here though, so most of my K095 bars are the 66dl variety.


----------



## shadco (Jun 30, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> A 74 dl .325 bar hardly is a true 18" bar, but it is getting reasonably close. The 72 dl Husky mount (K095 etc) bars definitely are short for the called length, about a full inch short.
> 
> The 66 dl ones also is a bit short for the called 16", while the 64 dl ones are pretty much spot on for their called 15". Somehow the difference between 66 and 64 dl seems to be just what mostly is needed around here though, so most of my K095 bars are the 66dl variety.




Ok if you insist. 




.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 30, 2019)

shadco said:


> Ok if you insist.
> 
> View attachment 744126
> 
> ...



There always are a lot of variables involved when discussing bar length. A slim (top to bottom) bar like the Supermini (with a small diameter nose sprocket) will of course be a bit longer for a given dl count than a wider one - and there are other factors involved in the end result as well, like the drive sprocket size, the exact saw model, and the exact chain length (which dictates the position of the chain tension adjuster, and thereby how far forward the bar is). Some times a dl more or less than the recommended number could (or even should) be used.

Btw, the bar should be measured from the front of the _case_ and not the clutch cover - but it doesn't always matter much. I don't know how it is with that saw though.​


----------



## NCPT (Jul 2, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> A 74 dl .325 bar hardly is a true 18" bar, but it is getting reasonably close. The 72 dl Husky mount (K095 etc) bars definitely are short for the called length, about a full inch short.
> 
> The 66 dl ones also is a bit short for the called 16", while the 64 dl ones are pretty much spot on for their called 15". Somehow the difference between 66 and 64 dl seems to be just what mostly is needed around here though, so most of my K095 bars are the 66dl variety.



You are right about a .325 k095 18" bar.....at least this one. Bought it as an 18" bar, have an 8 pin on the saw with a 73dl chain which is just about right. I have the same bar in 16" and my 66dl chains will just barely fit with the 8 pin but there is no adjustment in the tensioner....I think 67dl would be better.

This is the 18" bar....


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 8, 2019)

NCPT said:


> You are right about a .325 k095 18" bar.....at least this one. Bought it as an 18" bar, have an 8 pin on the saw with a 73dl chain which is just about right. I have the same bar in 16" and my 66dl chains will just barely fit with the 8 pin but there is no adjustment in the tensioner....I think 67dl would be better.
> 
> This is the 18" bar....
> View attachment 744613



That makes sense; Generally one extra dl will be needed with a 9-pin vs. a 7-pin - but if it should be added when going from 7 to 8 or when going from 8 to 9 will vary, and to a degree optional. 
Most of the saw/bar combinations I have used don't _really need _an extra dl with an 8-pin - but it surely is an option on some.


----------



## 503mckinney (Feb 1, 2021)

This is a old thread but been looking for this saw (MS-241 c-m) for two weeks now. I may have found the last one in the USA. LOL. Found it near Tampa FL. The company has 17 stores and only 1 unit left in stock. Thankfully a relative lives near by and just picked it up for me. I feel like I just found a large gold nugget. LOL


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 1, 2021)

503mckinney said:


> This is a old thread but been looking for this saw (MS-241 c-m) for two weeks now. I may have found the last one in the USA. LOL. Found it near Tampa FL. The company has 17 stores and only 1 unit left in stock. Thankfully a relative lives near by and just picked it up for me. I feel like I just found a large gold nugget. LOL


Price?


----------



## old guy (Feb 1, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dealers here say no more available, they were discontinued due to being so close to the 261 both power and cost wise.


That's what my dealer said also.


----------



## 503mckinney (Feb 1, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Price?


I believe it was $539 plus tax plus a new Stihl saw case. I still can't believe they discontinued this saw for the US. Its the best small unit I've ever ran in my life. The little saw that could......


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 1, 2021)

503mckinney said:


> I believe it was $539 plus tax plus a new Stihl saw case. I still can't believe they discontinued this saw for the US. Its the best small unit I've ever ran in my life. The little saw that could......


Yes its my go to saw.


----------



## 503mckinney (Feb 1, 2021)

old guy said:


> That's what my dealer said also.


The main reason I like it is because its about 1lb. lighter than the MS-261 and still rocks powerwise. From what I do 1lb is huge after a days work. But I can see for some it may not be enough difference to be a issue. Both are great saws though.


----------



## 503mckinney (Feb 1, 2021)

My new baby. It was just picked up so hope to grab’er in a few weeks and start breaking it in.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 1, 2021)

503mckinney said:


> This is a old thread but been looking for this saw (MS-241 c-m) for two weeks now. I may have found the last one in the USA. LOL. Found it near Tampa FL. The company has 17 stores and only 1 unit left in stock. Thankfully a relative lives near by and just picked it up for me. I feel like I just found a large gold nugget. LOL


I think you did! It sure is fun to run!


----------



## Jer75 (Feb 1, 2021)

503mckinney said:


> This is a old thread but been looking for this saw (MS-241 c-m) for two weeks now. I may have found the last one in the USA. LOL. Found it near Tampa FL. The company has 17 stores and only 1 unit left in stock. Thankfully a relative lives near by and just picked it up for me. I feel like I just found a large gold nugget. LOL


I'm shocked you located one in only two weeks of searching! I've been looking for one for my son forever, but I never see one come up anywhere. He's particular so it's got to be new. I told him he's probably going to end up with a 261, and that isn't a bad thing


----------



## 503mckinney (Feb 1, 2021)

Believe it or not I just kept doing a internet search all different ways. The way it finally popped up was “MS-241 in stock”. I had about 6-8 hits so called everyone. Lol


----------



## Jer75 (Feb 1, 2021)

I might give that a whirl, but honestly I'm hoping for the day he tells me he's got a 261 so I can stop looking


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jer75 said:


> I'm shocked you located one in only two weeks of searching! I've been looking for one for my son forever, but I never see one come up anywhere. He's particular so it's got to be new. I told him he's probably going to end up with a 261, and that isn't a bad thing


Tell him to buy the 261 and get a 20" bar, and to buy a picco conversion for it in 16". Then when he wants the weight of the 241 to only fill the tanks half way with the 16" picco setup, all will be well .


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 1, 2021)

503mckinney said:


> My new baby. It was just picked up so hope to grab’er in a few weeks and start breaking it in.


Congrats, nice little saws for sure.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 1, 2021)

chipper1 said:


> Tell him to buy the 261 and get a 20" bar, and to buy a picco conversion for it in 16". Then when he wants the weight of the 241 to only fill the tanks half way with the 16" picco setup, all will be well .


Interesting thought, Brett! Then get it ported & race an unsuspecting 346!!


----------



## 503mckinney (Feb 1, 2021)

You guys are crazy. Lol


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah, I'll confess to that!! LOL!!


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 2, 2021)

SCHallenger said:


> Interesting thought, Brett! Then get it ported & race an unsuspecting 346!!


All good unless the 346 is ported too, and if he breaks out a ported 550 that 261 is gonna learn who's really the boss lol(I'm expecting @cuinrearview to insert a fat red saw comment here ).
I just figure if the saw is a bit heavy, only filling it half way will help in two ways; one it will lighten it up substantially, two it will give the operator a break from cutting much quicker .
Personally when I'm out cutting all day I want to run the smallest most efficient( not just fuel economy)saw that will get the job done, now when I'm just out playing around cutting cookies of firewood I don't care about those things as much as the gas can and the tools are available. On a job I don't see where the older saws have anything to offer, I want to get in and get out and the newer saws are the most proficient/efficient in accomplishing this, but the older ones are nice to have as backup incase of a problem, and it's just smart to have a couple saws in each class of saw and by each manufacture for the win .


SCHallenger said:


> Yeah, I'll confess to that!! LOL!!


And I'm sure we've both been called much worse, crazy is a complement in comparison  .
Hope you're doing well neighbor. If you get up towards GR give me a call and swing by.


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 25, 2021)

I love mine. And I may just have another new 241 in box in case the need arises to break it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tspeedle (Sep 14, 2021)

They may have been discontinued in the US at the end of 2018, but I just got a NIB Euro spec MS 241 together with a NIB MS 441 for 800 American...







DOM on the 241 is 11/2020
DOM on the 441 is 12/2018 -> one of the last ones, really


----------



## Ittybittyfitty (Sep 14, 2021)

tspeedle said:


> They may have been discontinued in the US at the end of 2018, but I just got a NIB Euro spec MS 241 together with a NIB MS 441 for 800 American...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got them both together for $800?


----------



## tspeedle (Sep 14, 2021)

Ittybittyfitty said:


> You got them both together for $800?



Yes, Sir. Had a very good friend bring them over and that’s what he wanted for ‘em.


----------



## Ittybittyfitty (Sep 14, 2021)

tspeedle said:


> Yes, Sir. Had a very good friend bring them over and that’s what he wanted for ‘em.


Do you have any more lonely good friends?


----------



## tspeedle (Sep 14, 2021)

Ittybittyfitty said:


> Do you have any more lonely good friends?



Hehe, only one with good connections and CAD. But I had to wait a very long time for this 441 to get here tbh, the 241 was just a bonus.


----------



## Townie (Sep 14, 2021)

Well there's the 543XP you might be able to find.


----------



## tspeedle (Sep 20, 2021)

Townie said:


> Well there's the 543XP you might be able to find.


Sure, you need one of those?


----------

